# 2013 TORRES EMPIRE LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW



## SAM TORRES

THE SAGA CONTINUES! TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE BACK IN LOS ANGELES! 
*THE 2013 LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW
BIGGER,BETTER AND BADDER THAN EVER!
For more info please call TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
214-356-0352
FLYER WITH MORE INFO COMING SOON!















http://www.youtube.com/watch?
*


----------



## People's Choice

You putting me back to work already:rant:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## JROCK

:thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## Johnny562

:h5:


----------



## DKM ATX

Not wasting time


----------



## A&R

SAM TORRES said:


> THE SAGA CONTINUES! TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE BACK IN LOS ANGELES!
> *THE 2013 LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW
> BIGGER,BETTER AND BADDER THAN EVER!
> For more info please call TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 214-356-0352
> FLYER WITH MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> View attachment 540610
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup: will be there


----------



## 96tein

Sam I will be back next year for sure. I came out solo rider this year with two bicycles

HellBoy took first place 12" 
Best mods
Best Of Show.

LiL TIGRESS took fist place o.g. 

Fantastic show had a blast met alot of coo riders keep up the good work. You an your empires hard work showed...


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be there again to represent


----------



## westcoastlowrider

People's Choice said:


> You putting me back to work already:rant:


:roflmao: TTT for next years show


----------



## lefty13

Will be there


----------



## azteca de oro

:thumbsup: great show will be there next year.


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> You putting me back to work already:rant:


:rofl:

thanks for the wristband homie


----------



## Rag Ryda




----------



## rudster

Glad to hear it Sam and Tim. I will see if we can scrounge up a few rides for next year. Lol we will defenately be there. You deserve the support. Tim let's get crackin again. Lol


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: WILL BE THUR DIS TIME IN FULL







FORCE SAM!! :boink:


----------



## STYLECC61

STYLE CAR CLUB CANT WAIT!!!!!!:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## JROCK

:shocked: OH OH 4 THIS SHOW! :yes::thumbsup::rimshot::h5: TTT! :thumbsup::werd::nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

One Life Car Club will be there again to show support :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> :rofl:
> 
> thanks for the wristband homie


I GOTCHA:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

rudster said:


> Glad to hear it Sam and Tim. I will see if we can scrounge up a few rides for next year. Lol we will defenately be there. You deserve the support. Tim let's get crackin again. Lol


YOU AGAIN:loco::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WILL BE THUR DIS TIME IN FULL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORCE SAM!! :boink:


Right on Homies see you there!!:h5:


----------



## CPT BOY

IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

People need to go to this event tell ur friends neighbors co workers etc! He'll post flyers everywhere get some buzz going


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

HE SHOULD START AN ACTUAL TOUR.


----------



## sinisster65

STYLECC61 said:


> STYLE CAR CLUB CANT WAIT!!!!!!:thumbsup::rimshot:


:h5:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BOMB ASS SHOW!!!
STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN....:thumbsup:


----------



## jose luis

SAM TORRES said:


> THE SAGA CONTINUES! TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE BACK IN LOS ANGELES!
> *THE 2013 LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW
> BIGGER,BETTER AND BADDER THAN EVER!
> For more info please call TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 214-356-0352
> FLYER WITH MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> View attachment 540610
> *


 Looking forward to it:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> THE SAGA CONTINUES! TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE BACK IN LOS ANGELES!
> *THE 2013 LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW
> BIGGER,BETTER AND BADDER THAN EVER!
> For more info please call TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 214-356-0352
> FLYER WITH MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> View attachment 540610
> *


*CAN'T WAIT LETS GET IT GOING SAM AND LETS PUSH FOR A BIGGER SHOW TTT SAM AND TIM:thumbsup:COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ WILL BE THERE TO HELP U OUT LIKE ALWAYS MY BROTHER*


----------



## eastbay_drop

I'm going for sure! I missed out on the last ones.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:We will be there!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Bird

Chopped it up with Sam yesterday and he wants to break up the 50's classes 50-54 and 55-59 with possible convertible classes. More classes for 49 and below aswell!!


----------



## blue jay

Bird said:


> Chopped it up with Sam yesterday and he wants to break up the 50's classes 50-54 and 55-59 with possible convertible classes. More classes for 49 and below aswell!!


Hell yes...that was the only down fall for 50s bomb owners..they have to go up against 55,56,57 chevy and 58,59 impalas. will be great to break those up for that Category... GREAT JOB ALL THE WAY AROUND..AND WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO SUPORT A GREAT SHOW.AND THE BEST LOCATION...


----------



## SHOELACES

People's Choice said:


> You putting me back to work already:rant:


 ur always on the clock playa


----------



## People's Choice

SHOELACES said:


> ur always on the clock playa


I KNOW:run:


----------



## MintySeven

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## droppedltd

Try and get some radio play or some radio stations to help with sponsorship or even to start some buzz. that should help out the spectator crowd


----------



## davidm63

Damn it, went to the show this year, best show i've been to in the last ten yrs...... next year its on me and my wifes aniversary.... Car show in the morning... late night Dinner, I wont miss it, but its gonna cost me... well worth it...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Delegation Cen Cal Will make it out next year 4 sure
We can't wait
http://


----------



## chicanito

LATIN WORLD L.A. C.C. will be in the house again.


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*TTT
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE:thumbsup:*


----------



## TraditionCC

Bird said:


> Chopped it up with Sam yesterday and he wants to break up the 50's classes 50-54 and 55-59 with possible convertible classes. More classes for 49 and below aswell!!


THAT WILL BE A GOOD THINGS ..........KINDA CRAZY HAVING 53 BOMBS COMPETING AGAINST 58 CONVERTABLE IMPALAS ....two different breeds of cars! 

WE will be there again to support.... For sure! One bad ass show


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Mr Impala said:


> People need to go to this event tell ur friends neighbors co workers etc! He'll post flyers everywhere get some buzz going


COMING FROM ONE OF THE BEST CAR BUILDERS, ITS AN HONOR TO HEAR FROM YOU BRENT!HERE'S THE FLYER HOMIE.


----------



## cum get u sum

:yes:CANT WAIT HOMIE WE READY FOR IT THIS TIME MAKE SURE WE ALL GO :thumbsup:


----------



## Santosc8198

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

SAM TORRES said:


> COMING FROM ONE OF THE BEST CAR BUILDERS, ITS AN HONOR TO HEAR FROM YOU BRENT!HERE'S THE FLYER HOMIE.
> View attachment 544307


Thats what im talkin about!!! :h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT:thumbsup:
*


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## BIG LOUU

SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR THE SUPER SUPER SHOW


----------



## BIG LOUU

Bird said:


> Chopped it up with Sam yesterday and he wants to break up the 50's classes 50-54 and 55-59 with possible convertible classes. More classes for 49 and below aswell!!


IS HE BREAKING 70'S TWO?


----------



## SAM TORRES

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Delegation Cen Cal Will make it out next year 4 sure
> We can't wait
> http://


RIGHT ON HOMIES!!THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## SAM TORRES

chicanito said:


> LATIN WORLD L.A. C.C. will be in the house again.


you all look good in LA Homies!!see you in July 14!!!:h5:


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTT for a bad azz show*:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:thumbsup:...


----------



## SAM TORRES

cum get u sum said:


> :yes:CANT WAIT HOMIE WE READY FOR IT THIS TIME MAKE SURE WE ALL GO :thumbsup:


Right on Homie!!:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

TraditionCC said:


> THAT WILL BE A GOOD THINGS ..........KINDA CRAZY HAVING 53 BOMBS COMPETING AGAINST 58 CONVERTABLE IMPALAS ....two different breeds of cars!
> 
> WE will be there again to support.... For sure! One bad ass show


See you there Homies!!!:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

BIG LOUU said:


> SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR THE SUPER SUPER SHOW
> View attachment 544631


thank you for your support!!!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES




----------



## JDIECAST

*ITS TIME THREE IN A ROW ITS HISTORY TIME TORRES EMPIRE STYLE*

ON SEPT 2ND 2012 HISTORY WAS MADE AT THEE TORRES EMPIRE SUPERSHOW IN LOS ANGELES ALL THE CAR CLUBS ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WERE THERE GOT TO BE A PART OF HISTORY EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE SAID GREAT THINGS ABOUT TORRES EMPIRE SUPERSHOW SO WE INVITE EVERYBODY ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT AND JOIN US IN MAKEING HISTORY FOR THE THIRD TIME OK SAM COOKIE TIM AND DREAM TEAM CREW ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK LETS DO IT NUMBER THREE GOING DOWN IT THEE BOOKS HISTORY ONE MORE TIME TORRES EMPIRE STYLE THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

SAM TORRES said:


> thank you for your support!!![/QUOTE
> 
> SAM, YOU KNOW PREMIER HAS YOUR BACK!!! WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics is looking foward to this one .


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

TTT


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop

Gonna finally make the trip this year


----------



## RML3864

*Smooth~N~Low will be in the house*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN WEEKEND CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE HISTORY AGAIN SEE U ALL SOON GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ WILL BE THERE AGAIN FOR MY HOMIE SAM






*


----------



## Chucky-LL

LOLOWS CC 818..WOULD BE THERE...


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:worship:ttt for torres empire


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt for the empire


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HE SHOULD START AN ACTUAL TOUR.


 TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

can i registered already:biggrin:can't wait for this bad azz show again:thumbsup:
*La Gente C.C. will be there!!!!!! *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_You vato's got to see this! :yes:





_


----------



## People's Choice

rolldawg213 said:


> can i registered already:biggrin:can't wait for this bad azz show again:thumbsup:
> *La Gente C.C. will be there!!!!!! *


IT'S GETTING CLOSE FOR REGISTRATION:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

im down


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> IT'S GETTING CLOSE FOR REGISTRATION:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61

7 months away and coming quick....


----------



## Chucky-LL

LOLOWS CC 818 WILL BE THERE...


----------



## screwed up loco

:wave:


----------



## Barba

HOPEFULLY, EL JARDINERO 59 WILL BE DONE BY THEN :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

IDE LOVE TO DEBUT IT AT THE LA SUPER SHOW!!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Sporty67

SAM TORRES said:


> THE SAGA CONTINUES! TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE BACK IN LOS ANGELES!
> *THE 2013 LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW
> BIGGER,BETTER AND BADDER THAN EVER!
> For more info please call TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 214-356-0352
> FLYER WITH MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> View attachment 540610
> 
> View attachment 544305
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?
> *


bump


----------



## People's Choice

ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT REGISTRATION WILL BE READY BEFORE JAN 1ST AND WHEN IT'S TIME YOU BETTER HURRY UP AND DO IT:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

O class will be there once again.


----------



## CPT BOY

*The Imperials will be there*:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*REGISTRATION OPEN YET TIM??????????*


----------



## People's Choice

westcoastlowrider said:


> *REGISTRATION OPEN YET TIM??????????*


Online is not up yet but I can email you a registration:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

People's Choice said:


> Online is not up yet but I can email you a registration:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:MEE TOO BRO! THANKS. [email protected] :wave:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

People's Choice said:


> Online is not up yet but I can email you a registration:thumbsup:


:yes: yes pm me one please thanks


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

I need pre regs...


----------



## screwed up loco

merry xmas and happy new year to all the torres staff. cant wait for july :nicoderm:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT


----------



## Bird

Barba said:


> IDE LOVE TO DEBUT IT AT THE LA SUPER SHOW!!!!


ttt


----------



## socalconcepts

Can you email me info and registration form email: [email protected] thanks


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> merry xmas and happy new year to all the torres staff. cant wait for july :nicoderm:


What up homie:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

socalconcepts said:


> Can you email me info and registration form email: [email protected] thanks


  Y, YUR CARS ALREADY DONE BRO??? :wave:


----------



## People's Choice

LETS SEE WHO IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST ONE TO SEND IN THEIR REGISTRATION:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

People's Choice said:


> LETS SEE WHO IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST ONE TO SEND IN THEIR REGISTRATION:thumbsup:


:facepalm:WELL SEND ONE THEN ESE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

screwed up loco said:


> :rofl:
> 
> thanks for the wristband homie


Tim, don't give this foo shit homie


----------



## People's Choice

El Aztec Pride said:


> :facepalm:WELL SEND ONE THEN ESE!! :thumbsup:


CHECK YOUR EMAIL ESE!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

King61 said:


> Tim, don't give this foo shit homie


THERE HE IS LADIES AND GENTLEMAN.....THE KING:worship:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

posted on our site. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Jasmine_J

Cool!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## six 2

WHAT UP SAM..AND THE FAM. CAN'T WAIT HOMIE. HEY BRO. THANKS FOR SHOWING SUPPORT AT THE "M" PICNIC HOMIE.


----------



## SAM TORRES

six 2 said:


> WHAT UP SAM..AND THE FAM. CAN'T WAIT HOMIE. HEY BRO. THANKS FOR SHOWING SUPPORT AT THE "M" PICNIC HOMIE.


ANY TIME HOMIE GET READY FOR OUR SHOW JULY 14 AND WOODLAND IN THE LAST WEEK OF SEPT TORRESEMPIRE IS TAKING OVER IN WOODLAND WE WANT TO MAKE IT A NIGHT SHOW BUT YOU CAN PRE REG FOR LA SHOW TODAY!!! SEE YOU THERE HOMIES WHOS COMING!!!!


----------



## Johnny562

T T T


----------



## 96tein

SAM TORRES said:


> WOODLAND IN THE LAST WEEK OF SEPT TORRESEMPIRE IS TAKING OVER IN WOODLAND WE WANT TO MAKE IT A NIGHT SHOW BUT YOU CAN PRE REG FOR LA SHOW TODAY!!! SEE YOU THERE HOMIES WHOS COMING!!!!


 ill most likley be at both shows this year, last year was first time showing in l.a. With my bikes an I had a blast. Mad respect


----------



## SAM TORRES

Well this year your going to have to times more fun then last year thank you for your support see you there homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


96tein said:


> ill most likley be at both shows this year, last year was first time showing in l.a. With my bikes an I had a blast. Mad respect


----------



## El Aztec Pride

People's Choice said:


> CHECK YOUR EMAIL ESE!!!:yes::thumbsup:


 :dunno:JUSS DID ESE, NOTHING!


----------



## 96tein

SAM TORRES said:


> Well this year your going to have to times more fun then last year thank you for your support see you there homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Sounds like ill have two times to try an hold onto my B.O.S. Belt


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## screwed up loco

King61 said:


> Tim, don't give this foo shit homie


----------



## Sporty67

SAM TORRES said:


> THE SAGA CONTINUES! TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE BACK IN LOS ANGELES!
> *THE 2013 LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW
> BIGGER,BETTER AND BADDER THAN EVER!
> For more info please call TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 214-356-0352
> FLYER WITH MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> View attachment 540610
> 
> View attachment 544305
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?
> *


Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

wass up sporty67! thanks for your support homie!:h5:


----------



## People's Choice

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno:JUSS DID ESE, NOTHING!


Resend it ESE


----------



## ciscosfc

SAM TORRES said:


> ANY TIME HOMIE GET READY FOR OUR SHOW JULY 14 AND WOODLAND IN THE LAST WEEK OF SEPT TORRESEMPIRE IS TAKING OVER IN WOODLAND WE WANT TO MAKE IT A NIGHT SHOW BUT YOU CAN PRE REG FOR LA SHOW TODAY!!! SEE YOU THERE HOMIES WHOS COMING!!!!


WOODLAND NIGHT SHOW??!!! HELL YEAH!!!! We will support to the fullest!!! We'll come down and support in LA. Our club member was invited to display his Lowrider Bike for "Memory Lane Lowrider Bikes"!!! THANK YOU SAM!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

People's Choice said:


> Resend it ESE


 ITS,, [email protected]


----------



## People's Choice

El Aztec Pride said:


> ITS,, [email protected]


Ok I gotcha


----------



## BIG LOUU

WHATS UP TIM :wave:


----------



## NofacE Shadowmen

My old school Erotica Funk Music would be a great addition to your show. I would love the opportunity to make my noise. www.reverbnation.com/NofacEShadowmen I hope to hear from you.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for a badass show


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> WHATS UP TIM :wave:


WHAT'S UP WITH IT:wave:


----------



## Title Winner 79

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU HOMIE THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR!!!SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES!!!:h5:


ciscosfc said:


> WOODLAND NIGHT SHOW??!!! HELL YEAH!!!! We will support to the fullest!!! We'll come down and support in LA. Our club member was invited to display his Lowrider Bike for "Memory Lane Lowrider Bikes"!!! THANK YOU SAM!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Uniques will be there..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques will be there..


March 24th .. All bike and pedal car show..


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT !!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

See you there homies!!!:h5:


SAM TORRES said:


> THANK YOU HOMIE THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR!!!SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES!!!:h5:





UniquesshortdogIE said:


> March 24th .. All bike and pedal car show..


----------



## SAM TORRES

Wass up Latin Luxury cc:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> :h5: TTT !!!![/QUOTE


----------



## SAM TORRES

See you there homie!!:thumbsup:


Robert =woody65= said:


> TTT


----------



## A&R

going to fly out there to check out the show like the last 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFTi want a registration form?:biggrin:*


----------



## MELLOMAN

*GOODTIMES C.C WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## SAM TORRES

Right on homie I want to do a show in CHICAGO one day homie come by and say was up homie when you get there!!SEE YOU ALL THERE:h5:


A&R said:


> going to fly out there to check out the show like the last 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Two thumbsup for you homegril!!!


LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFTi want a registration form?:biggrin:*


TIM DO YOUR THIN HOMIE LET GET HIM ONE!!! LA GENTE~CITY IN THE HOUSE!!!:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

IT'S GOODTIMES IN LA ONE MORE TIME SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!!:h5:


MELLOMAN said:


> *GOODTIMES C.C WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## japos 84

TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE , HAD A GOOD TIME THERE LAST YEAR....:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino

Ttt


----------



## People's Choice

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFTi want a registration form?:biggrin:*


Send me your email:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!:h5:


Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


----------



## SAM TORRES

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE , HAD A GOOD TIME THERE LAST YEAR....:thumbsup:


TOUCH OF STYLE THANK YOU FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT SEE YOU IN JULY HOMIES!!!:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!!:thumbsup:


baldylatino said:


> Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASS UP BIRD??:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## Bird

*Whats up Sam!! Hows the show looking?? Hearing alot of other clubs gonna be there this year for sure!!*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Stylistics Los Angeles will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave: SUPP SAM!! :wave:


----------



## SAM TORRES

YES THERE IS A LOT OF CLUBS THIS YEAR GETING READY FOR THE SHOW THIS YESR IS GOING TO BE BIG!!! SEE YOU THERE HOMIE,:h5:


Bird said:


> *Whats up Sam!! Hows the show looking?? Hearing alot of other clubs gonna be there this year for sure!!*


----------



## SAM TORRES

Robert =woody65= said:


> Stylistics Los Angeles will be there


STYLISTICS LA ANGELES THANK YOU FOR YOU LOVE AND SUPPORT HAVE YOU ALL REG YET? IF NOT HIT US UP SO WE CAN GET YOU ALL IN THERE SEE YOU THERE HOMIES,:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

WAS UP HOMIES!!!SEE YOU ALL THERE LET ALL GET. "TOGETHER FOR EVER AND FOR EVER TOGETHER"!!!:h5:


El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: SUPP SAM!! :wave:


----------



## JOHN818

CHEVROLET CC will be there... Had a great time last year... This year we have our own thing going... New name same good people... CHEVROLET CC


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## King61

People's Choice said:


> THERE HE IS LADIES AND GENTLEMAN.....THE KING:worship:


Lol, what's crackn homie


----------



## King61

screwed up loco said:


>


hahaha what up Loco


----------



## People's Choice

King61 said:


> Lol, what's crackn homie


You big homie:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!! RIGHT ON HOMIE DO YOUR THING!! CHEVROLET CC IN THE HOUSE!![QUO:h5:TE=JOHN818;16302346]CHEVROLET CC will be there... Had a great time last year... This year we have our own thing going... New name same good people... CHEVROLET CC[/QUOTE]


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bird said:


> ttt


:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT for a badass show


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU HOMIE! BUT WE CAN'T DO IT WITH OUT ALL OF YOU ALL'S SUPPORT MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT! TORRES EMPIRE! SEE YOU IN JULY!!!:h5:


westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT for a badass show


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## big al 54

HELLO SAM CAN YOU SEND ME SOME APPLICATIONS


----------



## screwed up loco

King61 said:


> hahaha what up Loco


:wave:


----------



## People's Choice

big al 54 said:


> HELLO SAM CAN YOU SEND ME SOME APPLICATIONS


PM me your email:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

YES HOMIE TIM GOT YOU THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!:h5:


big al 54 said:


> HELLO SAM CAN YOU SEND ME SOME APPLICATIONS


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## chicanito

LATIN WORLD Los Angeles C. C. Will be in the house one more time.


----------



## rd62rdstr

Please email me applications to [email protected]


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

_SAM U KNOW KINFOKE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. WE ARE TRYING TO GET THE 71 NOVA (BIG MOMMA) DONE IN TIME. IT IS A CAR I AM BIULDING DEDICATED TO MOMS. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT IN OUR HARD TIME. U KNOW THE DAY OF THE SHOW IS OUR 7th CLUB ANNIVERSARY. WE GOTS TO DO IT BIG HOMIE!!






_


----------



## SAM TORRES

LATIN WORLD LA CC THANK YOU FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT!! SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!:h5:


chicanito said:


> LATIN WORLD Los Angeles C. C. Will be in the house one more time.


----------



## SAM TORRES

TIM WALLS WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU!!! TIM DO YOUR THING HOMIE!!!


rd62rdstr said:


> Please email me applications to [email protected]


----------



## SAM TORRES

I'M SORRY FOR YOUR LOSE HOMIES (BIG MOMMA) WILL ALWAYS BE LOVE'D AND NEVER FORGOTTEN AND ALWAYS MISSED!! I THANK YOU ALL FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT YOU ALL WILL ALWAYS BE MY (KINFOKE'S)










KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> _SAM U KNOW KINFOKE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. WE ARE TRYING TO GET THE 71 NOVA (BIG MOMMA) DONE IN TIME. IT IS A CAR I AM BIULDING DEDICATED TO MOMS. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT IN OUR HARD TIME. U KNOW THE DAY OF THE SHOW IS OUR 7th CLUB ANNIVERSARY. WE GOTS TO DO IT BIG HOMIE!!
> View attachment 596664
> _


----------



## A&R

SAM TORRES said:


> Right on homie I want to do a show in CHICAGO one day homie come by and say was up homie when you get there!!SEE YOU ALL THERE:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## rb619

MI SANCHA WILL BE BACK


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Homie Styln

Sam I'm get'n ready to be at your show



Homie Styln said:


> The work continues.. Ernie get'n it done.


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!:thumbsup:


Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


----------



## SAM TORRES

I'!! WAY!!!!HOPE TO SEE YOU BOUTH THERE!!!!


rb619 said:


> MI SANCHA WILL BE BACK


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE! KEEP IT GOING HOMIE! NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS TO THAT CAR !YOU NEVER GIVE UP! THATS A TRU LOWRIDER HOMIE! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!! P.S. IS ERNIE GOING TO REP FOR HIS CLUB TO?


Homie Styln said:


> Sam I'm get'n ready to be at your show


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GONA BE ANOTHER GOOD YR MY BROTHER SAM I ALREADY GOT SOME CLUBS FROM THE VALLE AND THEY GOT THERE PRE REG ALREADY ILL BE HOOKING UP WITH JAMES SOON FOR U LETS KEP PUSHING BIG *


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASS UP HOMIE!!:h5: YOU BRING SAN DIEGO WITH YOU!! THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!


CJAY said:


> TTT!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

TELL EVERYONE IN THE VALLE I SIDE WAS UP!!ILL SEE THEM SOON IN THE VALLE AND AT THE SHOW IN LA AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! THIS SHOW IS ONLY BIG!! BECUSE YOU ALL MAKE IT BIG!! I CAN'T DO IT WITHOUT YOU ALL!!! AS LONG AS YOU ALL GOT MY BACK I'LL NEVER!! EVER!! LEAVE!!!YOU CAN ALSO GO ON LINE TO PRE REG AT TORRESEMPIRE.COM ALL SMALL CAPS THANKS AGIAN FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT!!!:h5: 


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS GONA BE ANOTHER GOOD YR MY BROTHER SAM I ALREADY GOT SOME CLUBS FROM THE VALLE AND THEY GOT THERE PRE REG ALREADY ILL BE HOOKING UP WITH JAMES SOON FOR U LETS KEP PUSHING BIG *


----------



## bluedream323

Latins finest will be there TTT


----------



## Sporty67

bluedream323 said:


> Latins finest will be there TTT


Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for a bad ass show uffin: be drivin my shit to the convention center less than 2 miles from the pad


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> TELL EVERYONE IN THE VALLE I SIDE WAS UP!!ILL SEE THEM SOON IN THE VALLE AND AT THE SHOW IN LA AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! THIS SHOW IS ONLY BIG!! BECUSE YOU ALL MAKE IT BIG!! I CAN'T DO IT WITHOUT YOU ALL!!! AS LONG AS YOU ALL GOT MY BACK I'LL NEVER!! EVER!! LEAVE!!!YOU CAN ALSO GO ON LINE TO PRE REG AT TORRESEMPIRE.COM ALL SMALL CAPS THANKS AGIAN FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT!!!:h5:


*ILL LET ALL THE HOMIES KNOW U SAY WAZ UP AND WE WILL ALWAYS BACK U UP MY BROTHER WE ALWAYS READY TO RIDE FOR U AND OUR LOWRIDER MOVEMENT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## strictly ricc

bluedream323 said:


> Latins finest will be there TTT


Strictly Ridin in tha House again.......What up Sam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Barba

SAM TORRES said:


> TELL EVERYONE IN THE VALLE I SIDE WAS UP!!ILL SEE THEM SOON IN THE VALLE AND AT THE SHOW IN LA AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! THIS SHOW IS ONLY BIG!! BECUSE YOU ALL MAKE IT BIG!! I CAN'T DO IT WITHOUT YOU ALL!!! AS LONG AS YOU ALL GOT MY BACK I'LL NEVER!! EVER!! LEAVE!!!YOU CAN ALSO GO ON LINE TO PRE REG AT TORRESEMPIRE.COM ALL SMALL CAPS THANKS AGIAN FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT!!!:h5:


*THAT MAN IS ALL HEART*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

We can't wait for this show:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Latin Luxury

will b there good show TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA

Mexhika will be there !!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIES!! THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT SEE YOU THERE!!!:h5:


bluedream323 said:


> Latins finest will be there TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WAS UP SPORTY?


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE!! ALOT OF PEOPLE TELL ME ITS IN THERE BACK YARD BUT FOR YOU IT REALY IS IN YOUR BACK YARD!!!uffin:


westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT for a bad ass show uffin: be drivin my shit to the convention center less than 2 miles from the pad


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASS UP HOMIE! WE BEEN GOOD STANING BIZZZZY HOMIE FOCUSING ON ""STRICTLY" BUSINESS! TELL EVERYONE I SIDE WASS UP!!!:h5: 


strictly ricc said:


> Strictly Ridin in tha House again.......What up Sam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASS UP LOLOW'S:h5:


Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

*Whats up Sam and Tim!! Hope all is well!!*


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!! "TOGETHER" WE CAN MAKE SOME BIG THINKS HAPPEN THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT!!!!SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!!:h5: 


El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## People's Choice

Bird said:


> *Whats up Sam and Tim!! Hope all is well!!*


IT'S ALL GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! I'll TELL YOU A STORY ABOUT ME IT'S A LIL IRONIC BUT WHEN I WAS A LIL LOCO AND WHEN I SAY LOCO IM TALKING ABOU FOR LOWRIDING LOL I WAS ABOUT 8 OR 9 I USE TO TELL MY PRIMO MAN PRIMO I CAN'T WAIT TILL IM OLDER MAN I CAN'T WAIT AND HE WOULD SAY Y PRIMO AND I WOULD SAY MAN BECUSE I GOING TO THROW THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER CAR SHOWS IN THE WORLD! AND HE WOULD LOOK AT ME AND LOOK AT ME AS TO SAY PRIMO WE DON'T HAVE THAT KIND OF MONEY NO WAY!!BUT INSTED HE LOOKED AT ME AND SAYS ONE DAY PRIMO ONE DAY!! BUT AS I GOT OLDER I REALIZED THAT I CAN'T DO IT WITH OUT YOU ALL I CAN SPEND A MILLION DOLLERS AND STILL WON'T BE A SHOW IF YOU ALL DON'T SHOW UP SO YES I PUT MY HART INTO EVERY THING I DO AND WHEN THAT DAY CAME TRU AT ONE OF THE BIG SHOW THAT WE HADE MY PRIMO SAYS PRIMO LOOK YOU DID IT!YOU DID IT!! AND I LOOK AT HIM AND SAID I NOT DONE YET!!!! IT COMES FROM MY HART THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!:h5: 


Barba said:


> *THAT MAN IS ALL HEART*


----------



## SAM TORRES

ME TO HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!:thumbsup:


Robert =woody65= said:


> We can't wait for this show:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASS UP HOMIES!!!


Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU!!! YES THE SHOW WAS GOOD BUT IT'S BECUSE "LATIN LUXURY"WAS IN THE HOUSE!!:h5:


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 599096
> will b there good show TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE ESE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!:thumbsup:


MEXICA said:


> Mexhika will be there !!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

ALL IS WELL HOMIE WAS UP WITH YOU?


Bird said:


> *Whats up Sam and Tim!! Hope all is well!!*


----------



## JOHN818

Been looking out for the pre registration forms... If you could email me one at [email protected] it would be appreciated.


----------



## People's Choice

JOHN818 said:


> Been looking out for the pre registration forms... If you could email me one at [email protected] it would be appreciated.


I gotcha homie:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT i think you guys should also advertise on 93.5 kday and HOT 92.3 like 2 weeks before the show, those 2 radio stations should really hit home with the lowrider crowd


----------



## Bird

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL IS WELL HOMIE WAS UP WITH YOU?


All is good down here aswell. Chicano Park is in April! Maybe you and some of the crew can come down and check it out and pass a few flyers out!! Looking forward to your show Bro!!


----------



## Don Aztecas

*AZTECAS CAR CLUB STOPPING BY TO SHOW U SOME LOVE HOMIES*


----------



## Sporty67

SAM TORRES said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WAS UP SPORTY?


Qvo Sam o class getting cars ready for the empire show ttt homie


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> IT'S ALL GOOD:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

WILL DO HOMIE ILL LOOK IN TO IT!!!:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT i think you guys should also advertise on 93.5 kday and HOT 92.3 like 2 weeks before the show, those 2 radio stations should really hit home with the lowrider crowd


----------



## SAM TORRES

ME MIGHT BE IN TOWN FOR THAT HOMIE HIT TIM UP LET HIM KNOW!!:h5:


Bird said:


> All is good down here aswell. Chicano Park is in April! Maybe you and some of the crew can come down and check it out and pass a few flyers out!! Looking forward to your show Bro!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

AZTECAS C C THANK YOU FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT!!!! TORRES EMPIRE HAS LOVE FOR "EZTECAS" CC" ALSO SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!! P.S YOU DO NEED TO PRE REG AS SO AS YOU CAN YOU CAN GO TO torresempire.con AND PRE REG THANK YOU AGAIN FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT!!:h5:


Don Aztecas said:


> *AZTECAS CAR CLUB STOPPING BY TO SHOW U SOME LOVE HOMIES*


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE HOMIE:h5:


Sporty67 said:


> Qvo Sam o class getting cars ready for the empire show ttt homie


----------



## Bird

SAM TORRES said:


> ME MIGHT BE IN TOWN FOR THAT HOMIE HIT TIM UP LET HIM KNOW!!:h5:


Ok. If not Tim or James/Sonya can send me some flyers and I'll pass a few out for you!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

SAM TORRES said:


> THANK YOU HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!! "TOGETHER" WE CAN MAKE SOME BIG THINKS HAPPEN THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT!!!!SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!!:h5:


 GIVE ME A CALL SAM, 626-203-2235 THANKS.


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## felix96

move in date is when.


----------



## People's Choice

felix96 said:


> move in date is when.


Working on a Friday move in Saturday for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL

we will be there this year


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## felix96

People's Choice said:


> Working on a Friday move in Saturday for sure:thumbsup:


if friday about what time so we can make sure we are n town by then. thanks


----------



## People's Choice

felix96 said:


> if friday about what time so we can make sure we are n town by then. thanks


Once I find out I will let everybody know:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

SAM TORRES said:


> SEE YOU THERE HOMIE:h5:


Yup yup


----------



## felix96

People's Choice said:


> Once I find out I will let everybody know:thumbsup:


thanks bro hope we can make it


----------



## SundaySlackerMag

We plan to be at the show


----------



## El Aztec Pride

SAM TORRES said:


> THANK YOU HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!! "TOGETHER" WE CAN MAKE SOME BIG THINKS HAPPEN THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT!!!!SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!!:h5:


:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

SAM TORRES said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! I'll TELL YOU A STORY ABOUT ME IT'S A LIL IRONIC BUT WHEN I WAS A LIL LOCO AND WHEN I SAY LOCO IM TALKING ABOU FOR LOWRIDING LOL I WAS ABOUT 8 OR 9 I USE TO TELL MY PRIMO MAN PRIMO I CAN'T WAIT TILL IM OLDER MAN I CAN'T WAIT AND HE WOULD SAY Y PRIMO AND I WOULD SAY MAN BECUSE I GOING TO THROW THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER CAR SHOWS IN THE WORLD! AND HE WOULD LOOK AT ME AND LOOK AT ME AS TO SAY PRIMO WE DON'T HAVE THAT KIND OF MONEY NO WAY!!BUT INSTED HE LOOKED AT ME AND SAYS ONE DAY PRIMO ONE DAY!! BUT AS I GOT OLDER I REALIZED THAT I CAN'T DO IT WITH OUT YOU ALL I CAN SPEND A MILLION DOLLERS AND STILL WON'T BE A SHOW IF YOU ALL DON'T SHOW UP SO YES I PUT MY HART INTO EVERY THING I DO AND WHEN THAT DAY CAME TRU AT ONE OF THE BIG SHOW THAT WE HADE MY PRIMO SAYS PRIMO LOOK YOU DID IT!YOU DID IT!! AND I LOOK AT HIM AND SAID I NOT DONE YET!!!! IT COMES FROM MY HART THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!:h5:


 :nicoderm: DAATS RITE!! WITHOUT CLUBS LIKE US, U CANT! :x:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## MEXICA

Mexhika will be there Mexhika 62


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:WEE CANT WAIT!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY FAMILY !! CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SUPER SHOW IS IN TOWN


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE:h5:


eric0425 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!:h5:


RI82REGAL said:


> we will be there this year


----------



## SAM TORRES

TTT HOMIE:thumbsup:


Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR MY HOMIE*


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT !!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL

:nicoderm:


----------



## droppedltd

this show is better then Vegas! and since lowrider magazine isnt throwing any shows in cali lets pack the hell out of the convention center and show them what there missing out on!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

droppedltd said:


> this show is better then Vegas! and since lowrider magazine isnt throwing any shows in cali lets pack the hell out of the convention center and show them what there missing out on!!!!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## westcoastlowrider

droppedltd said:


> this show is better then Vegas! and since lowrider magazine isnt throwing any shows in cali lets pack the hell out of the convention center and show them what there missing out on!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68RIVIERA

HOW ARE YOU SAM...HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE..


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

Thanks for your love of tha movement Bigg Sam!!!!! Tell tim i said West West.........TTT Torres Empire........:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

strictly ricc said:


> Thanks for your love of tha movement Bigg Sam!!!!! Tell tim i said West West.........TTT Torres Empire........:thumbsup:


WHAT THE HELL IS UP:wave:


----------



## CREEPIN

:thumbsup:


droppedltd said:


> this show is better then Vegas! and since lowrider magazine isnt throwing any shows in cali lets pack the hell out of the convention center and show them what there missing out on!!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79

What's up sam and tim looking forward to the show


----------



## screwed up loco

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass

Sup Sam!?? Looks like AZTEC IMAGE cc from Bakersfield,CA WILL BE AT THIS SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## People's Choice

Title Winner 79 said:


> What's up sam and tim looking forward to the show


What's up with it:wave:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!:h5:


SundaySlackerMag said:


> We plan to be at the show


----------



## SAM TORRES

TTT:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEMON ESE SEE YOU THERE!!!


MEXICA said:


> Mexhika will be there Mexhika 62


----------



## SAM TORRES

CJAY said:


> TTT!!


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIES!!! SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKES FOR YOUR SUPPORT:h5::h5:


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT LATIN LUXURY FAMILY !! CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SUPER SHOW IS IN TOWN


----------



## SAM TORRES

Chucky-LL said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

droppedltd said:


> this show is better then Vegas! and since lowrider magazine isnt throwing any shows in cali lets pack the hell out of the convention center and show them what there missing out on!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

BIG LOUU said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


:h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIIE ILL SEE YOU THERE!!!:thumbsup:


68RIVIERA said:


> HOW ARE YOU SAM...HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE..
> View attachment 605258


----------



## SAM TORRES

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU ALL HOMIE FOR THE LOVE!! AND IT CANT BE A BIG MOVEMENT!! WITH OUT YOU ALL 


strictly ricc said:


> Thanks for your love of tha movement Bigg Sam!!!!! Tell tim i said West West.........TTT Torres Empire........:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

CREEPIN said:


> :thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Title Winner 79 said:


> What's up sam and tim looking forward to the show


RIGHT ON HOMIE! ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! JUST GETTING READY FOR THE BIG SHOW!!! MY DAD IS FROM QUAJACA MEXICO IV BEEN THERE THE BEST QUESADILLA :h5:THE TORTILLAS LOOK LIKE A PIZZA!!!:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

screwed up loco said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU FOR YOU SUPORT AND SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!! LETS DO THIS :h5: AGIAN HOMIES!!! 


76 Glass said:


> Sup Sam!?? Looks like AZTEC IMAGE cc from Bakersfield,CA WILL BE AT THIS SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## CPT BOY

_Cruel Intentions will be there_:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510

if everything goes right I should be out this year!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

CPT BOY said:


> _Cruel Intentions will be there_:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:​RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

​RIGHT ON HOMIE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


sharky_510 said:


> if everything goes right I should be out this year!


----------



## Amahury760

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE! ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! JUST GETTING READY FOR THE BIG SHOW!!! MY DAD IS FROM QUAJACA MEXICO IV BEEN THERE THE BEST QUESADILLA :h5:THE TORTILLAS LOOK LIKE A PIZZA!!!:h5:


Lol. I know exactly what you mean, tortillas are as big as an old record. But real good when done right.  damn I'm hungry now. Looking forward to the show .


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP!!!


----------



## CPT BOY

SAM TORRES said:


> :thumbsup:​RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!!!



:h5:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Cant wait for this one. O class is getting ready.


----------



## Striptease

Prestige car club is bring out a new ride called FRANK NITTI THE ENFORCER full radical trying to get it done for the show. stay tuned and striptease will also be there


----------



## SAM TORRES

rolldawg213 said:


> *~TTMFT~*


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP!!!


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

TTT SEE YOU THERE!!!:h5:


ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Cant wait for this one. O class is getting ready.


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIES THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT:h5:


Striptease said:


> Prestige car club is bring out a new ride called FRANK NITTI THE ENFORCER full radical trying to get it done for the show. stay tuned and striptease will also be there


----------



## Title Winner 79

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE! ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! JUST GETTING READY FOR THE BIG SHOW!!! MY DAD IS FROM QUAJACA MEXICO IV BEEN THERE THE BEST QUESADILLA :h5:THE TORTILLAS LOOK LIKE A PIZZA!!!:h5:


orale someday I will get to try them  really looking forward to the show


----------



## Title Winner 79

People's Choice said:


> What's up with it:wave:


Going good  how about you G?


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

Title Winner 79 said:


> Going good  how about you G?


Chillin like always:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


:h5:​WASS UP HOMIE!


----------



## SAM TORRES

azteca de oro said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

MORNING BUMP!!!!:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

IS IT TIME YET:run:


----------



## MikeJones

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## eric0425

STYLISTICS WILL BE THEIR AGAIN... TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63

SAM TORRES said:


> View attachment 548303
> View attachment 548303


Stylistics IE will be there


----------



## 1lowjuan

Estilo.c.c dalla tx will b there


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP BUMP!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

WHAT UP TIM AND SAM:wave:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> WHAT UP TIM AND SAM:wave:


What's up with it:wave:


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> MORNING BUMP!!!!:wave:


BUMP!!! BUMP!!! BUMP!!! IT UP HOMIE!!!:rimshot:


----------



## SAM TORRES

ALL MOST HOMIE!!! ARE YOU READY!!!:yessad:


BIG LOUU said:


> IS IT TIME YET:run:


----------



## Chucky-LL

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL MOST HOMIE!!! ARE YOU READY!!!:yessad:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

​TTT HOMIE!!


MikeJones said:


> TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:WEST VALLE IN THE HOUSE!!!


Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASS UP HOMIES THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!:h5:


CJAY said:


> TTT!!!!!!!
> View attachment 609507


----------



## SAM TORRES

STYLISTICS THANK YOU FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT!!!! 


eric0425 said:


> STYLISTICS WILL BE THEIR AGAIN... TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

TTT STYLISTICS:h5:


***** 63 said:


> Stylistics IE will be there


----------



## SAM TORRES

1lowjuan said:


> Estilo.c.c dalla tx will b there


ESTILO.C.C. SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

TTT:h5:


StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP BUMP!!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## SAM TORRES

WAS UP BIG LOUU!!


BIG LOUU said:


> WHAT UP TIM AND SAM:wave:


----------



## Chucky-LL

SAM TORRES said:


> :h5:WEST VALLE IN THE HOUSE!!!


 AlWAYS TRYING TO BUST OUT MY CAR FOR TORRES EMPIRE .ALWAYS SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY.


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## plank

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LOUU

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL MOST HOMIE!!! ARE YOU READY!!!:yessad:


:yes:


----------



## Psta

Looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## 76 Glass

Bump..


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN

BUMP


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Trophie categories for bikes.? Special awards.?


----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN

PRE REGISTER NOW AT http://www.torresempire.com


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave: WHAT UP TORRES


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## People's Choice

THE WEBKINGPIN said:


> View attachment 612749
> 
> PRE REGISTER NOW AT http://www.torresempire.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:h5:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoUniquesoc

Uniques will be there


----------



## screwed up loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

​RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!!


Chucky-LL said:


> AlWAYS TRYING TO BUST OUT MY CAR FOR TORRES EMPIRE .ALWAYS SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY.


----------



## SAM TORRES

​TTT HOMIE!


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

ONTARIO CLASSICS WAS UP HOMIES!!!:h5:


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

plank said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE!!!!:h5:


Psta said:


> Looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump


BUMP BUMP BUMP IT UP!!!!:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!!! :h5:


TTT LATIN LUXURY C.C WAS UP HOMIES!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## 2 83s

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 19PANCHO54

t.t.t.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP!!!


----------



## CJAY




----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! :naughty:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!


----------



## raiderg12

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEGRO 63

TTT!!!!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

​ttt


Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


----------



## SAM TORRES

2 83s said:


> :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


:h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

​RIGHT ON HOMIE!!!


19PANCHO54 said:


> t.t.t.


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP!!!


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

TTT


CJAY said:


> View attachment 614526


----------



## SAM TORRES

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFT:thumbsup:*


​RIGHT ON HOMIE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bird said:


> ttt


WASSSS UP BIRD??


----------



## SAM TORRES

eric0425 said:


> TTT


​TTT HOMIE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

​WASS UP HOMIES!!!


El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! :naughty:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Latin Luxury said:


> :h5: TTT !!!!!!!!!


WAS UP HOMIES!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

​T T T HOMIE!!


CJAY said:


> TTT!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Bird

SAM TORRES said:


> WASSSS UP BIRD??


Whats up Sam!! How you doing homie!!


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## raiderg12

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics looking forward to this one.


----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## CJAY




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

WAS UP HOMIES!!


TechniquesOG said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:back to the top


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

Bird said:


> ttt


WHAT UP BIRD:wave:


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## People's Choice

FYI THE SHOW IS NOT CANCELLED AND IS NOT SOLD OUT YET, BUT PLEASE DO NOT WAIT TILL THE LAST MINUTE TO REGISTER, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT ME (Tim) AT ANYTIME....THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> WHAT UP BIRD:wave:


What up Tim!!! Gonna be a Packed house in July!!


----------



## STYLECC61

We sent our entry's in last week but we are still waiting on info on electricity.


----------



## People's Choice

Bird said:


> What up Tim!!! Gonna be a Packed house in July!!


YEP YEP!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

STYLECC61 said:


> We sent our entry's in last week but we are still waiting on info on electricity.


We are still going thru the paperwork and once they tell us then we will let you know:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY




----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


raiderg12 said:


> T
> T:h5:
> T:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics looking forward to this one.


:thumbsup:​ME TO HOMIE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

​WAS UP HOMIES ?!!!


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

​T T T HOMIE!!!


CJAY said:


> View attachment 619047


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

​WAS UP HOMIE!!


CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

​SEE YOU THERE HOMIES TORRESEMPIRE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

​THANKS TO ALL OF YOU CANT DO IT ALONE!!!!


BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:back to the top


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT "TOGETHER" WE CAN MAKE GOOD THINGS HAPPEN!!!


LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


>


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

​RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!


rolldawg213 said:


> *~TTMFT~*


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt empire


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bird said:


> What up Tim!!! Gonna be a Packed house in July!!


YUP YUP HOMIE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW HOMIES COME AND SEE FOR YOUR SELF YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt empire


WAS UP SPORTY? HOW YOU BEEN HOMES?


----------



## SAM TORRES

WAS UP HOMIE ? TIM GOT YOU HOMIE! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE?


STYLECC61 said:


> We sent our entry's in last week but we are still waiting on info on electricity.


----------



## Sporty67

SAM TORRES said:


> WAS UP SPORTY? HOW YOU BEEN HOMES?


Bin good Sam gracias for asking homies we looking forward to attending the empire show ttt......!!!!!!.......


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup:


CJAY said:


> View attachment 621016


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANK YOU HOMIE FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT HOMIE!!!


Sporty67 said:


> Bin good Sam gracias for asking homies we looking forward to attending the empire show ttt......!!!!!!.......


----------



## Sporty67

SAM TORRES said:


> THANK YOU HOMIE FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT HOMIE!!!


De Nada Sam gracias for the qvo homie u got a good stillo much props to u and the rest of the empire


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TO THE TOP FOR MY HOMIE SAM CAN'T WAT FOR ROLL IN AND DAY OF THE SHOW TO THE TOP FOR TORRES EMPIRE *


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

MORNING BUMP!!


----------



## elBombero

IMPALAS will be in the house!!!
View attachment 614508


----------



## CHENTE

To
The
Top


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR MY HOMIE SAM CAN'T WAT FOR ROLL IN AND DAY OF THE SHOW TO THE TOP FOR TORRES EMPIRE *


RIGHT ON HOMIE ILL SEE YOU THERE TOGETHER WE CAN TAKE IT TO THE TOP:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

CJAY said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

​RIGHT ON HOMIE!!!


StreetStyleL.A said:


> MORNING BUMP!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE HOMIES ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW!!!! WE GOT SOME BIG THINGS GOING ON DONT MISS OUT!!" IMPALAS "WONT THERE GOING BIG TO THE SHOW!!!!SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!! 


paga fuegos said:


> IMPALAS will be in the house!!!
> View attachment 614508


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


CHENTE said:


> To:h5:
> The
> Top


----------



## SAM TORRES

​WAS BUP HOMIES


Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79

BUMP!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Johnny562

Just Registered :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY




----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE ILL SEE YOU THERE TOGETHER WE CAN TAKE IT TO THE TOP:h5:[/QUOTE
> *THATS RIGHT MY BROTHER TOGETHER WE COULD :h5:*


----------



## CHENTE

Old Style will be in da house....


----------



## CHENTE

TTT


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

Memories OC
All day hustle


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

to the top !!!!


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Morning bump


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Will be There!!!


----------



## MEXICA

Suave Mexhikas


----------



## SAM TORRES

WAS UP ME CHENTE??!!!!


CHENTE said:


> Old Style will be in da house....


----------



## SAM TORRES

​TTT HOMIES!!!


CHENTE said:


> TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

WAS UP MEMORIES C.C:h5:


memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Memories OC
> All day hustle


----------



## SAM TORRES

WAS UP HOMIE!!



Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


Latin Luxury said:


> to the top !!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

​WAS UP HOMIES?


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

El Aztec Pride said:


>


 :h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Morning bump


WAS UP HOMIES?


----------



## SAM TORRES

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 626046
> 
> Will be There!!!


WE WILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!!! THANK YOU FOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## SAM TORRES

MEXICA said:


> Suave Mexhikas


WAS UP SUAVE MEXHIKAS? SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT SAM


----------



## UCEFAMILY

Time to request the time off and make the four hour trip. Cant wait to see the lowrider families attending.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

SAM TORRES said:


> :h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


 :thumbsup: SUPP SAM & FAMILY!! GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO!! :wave:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: SUPP SAM & FAMILY!! GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO!! :wave:


:yes:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!


----------



## OGJordan

UCEFAMILY said:


> Time to request the time off and make the four hour trip. Cant wait to see the lowrider families attending.


I think my wife and I are going to fly out for it this year Uso


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~

Robert =woody65= said:


> bump:thumbsup:


Hell yeah u know it Stylistics og los angeles will be in the house


----------



## NEGRO 63

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> Hell yeah u know it Stylistics og los angeles will be in the house


 and Stylistics inland Empire will b there


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TO THE TOP FOR ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN LA TTT FOR TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup:*


----------



## USMC59

SUPERIORS OC Will be there!


----------



## USMC59

Got the info I needed, Thanks Tim!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

USMC59 said:


> Got the info I needed, Thanks Tim!


No Problem:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE

SAM TORRES said:


> WAS UP ME CHENTE??!!!!


Orale Sam Firme talking with you loco..see you at the show....


----------



## CPT BOY

Cruel Intentions will be there:biggrin:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be in the house


----------



## Brown ale 68

Is there space still available?


----------



## DIPN714

YES SIR...BIG AL SAID IT;;;;RIGHT SAM


----------



## TEXASBULLYBOWL.COM

Going to be a nice event!


----------



## screwed up loco

wow this is the same week as the espn ESPY awards and week long events. gonna be in downtown all week looks like. glad I live close :tongue:


----------



## People's Choice

Brown ale 68 said:


> Is there space still available?


YES:yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

bump


----------



## CJAY




----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP BUMP!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 76 Glass

Where is everyone getting rooms at? Last year I stayed at a hole in the wall no one was partying I go to have fun


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*OK JUST GOT A CALL FROM THE BOSS HE WANTS SOME OF THE OLD SKOOL MIN TRUCKS TO COME OUT TO THE SHOW AND ALSO WANTS TO HAVE SOME OLD SKOOL BED DANCING GOING ON LET ME KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE TO JOIN US FOR THE L.A. SUPER SHOW TORRES EMPIRE GOING DOWN JULY 14 @ L.A. CONVENTION CENTER AND ALL HOPPERS WELCOME IF U NEED PRE REG FOR HOP PM ME AND I COULD GIVE U SOME THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*






TORRES EMPIRE AT DUB SHOW*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 714uniques

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *OK JUST GOT A CALL FROM THE BOSS HE WANTS SOME OF THE OLD SKOOL MIN TRUCKS TO COME OUT TO THE SHOW AND ALSO WANTS TO HAVE SOME OLD SKOOL BED DANCING GOING ON LET ME KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE TO JOIN US FOR THE L.A. SUPER SHOW TORRES EMPIRE GOING DOWN JULY 14 @ L.A. CONVENTION CENTER AND ALL HOPPERS WELCOME IF U NEED PRE REG FOR HOP PM ME AND I COULD GIVE U SOME THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


old school mini trucks, does any still have any??


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

714uniques said:


> old school mini trucks, does any still have any??


*HOPPO'S IS BRING OUT ONE THEY SAID NOT SURE IF TOO MANY ARE STILL AROUND*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

TTMFT ITS GONA BE A GOOD SHOW CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro

Torres empire show last year . Be back for 2013 :thumbsup: great show


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents

See you in July


----------



## LoOpY

LO LOW'S C.C. WILL BE THEIR ONCE AGAIN TO SUPPORT ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOW OF THE YEAR. STTMFT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE FAMILIA FOR MAKING THIS SHOW CRACK


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Happy Monday


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## CHENTE

_*Old Style Car Club Will be in DA House !

Orange County !*_


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Can't wait


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

JUST GOT A CALL FROM BOSS WE WILL BE HAVING PREFORMING LIVE RODNEY O AND BONES THUG N HARMONY FOR LA SUPER SHOW AND WOODLAND SUPER SHOW MORE TO COME STAY TUNE THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FAMILY AND REMEMBER WE DO THIS FOR ALL OF YOU ITS IN OUR BLOOD AND IN OUR LIFESTYLE


----------



## LoOpY

*LAST YEAR AT TORRES EMPIRE SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup: LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE THEIR AGAIN THIS YEAR 2013 STTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

TTT


----------



## chicanito

Until when we have to Register.


----------



## People's Choice

chicanito said:


> Until when we have to Register.


I would do it now :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> JUST GOT A CALL FROM BOSS WE WILL BE HAVING PREFORMING LIVE RODNEY O AND BONES THUG N HARMONY FOR LA SUPER SHOW AND WOODLAND SUPER SHOW MORE TO COME STAY TUNE THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FAMILY AND REMEMBER WE DO THIS FOR ALL OF YOU ITS IN OUR BLOOD AND IN OUR LIFESTYLE


When can we Pre-reg ?


----------



## People's Choice

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> When can we Pre-reg ?


Now go to torresempire.com:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW TIM :thumbsup: you said bone thugs gonna be there?


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop

Can't wait, haven't been to an la show since 97


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

BONE THUGS AND HARMONY,RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY, SPECIAL APPEARANCE OF EMILIO RIVERA OF THE TV SHOW SONS OF ANARCHY...AND MANY MORE CELEBRITIES AND PERFORMERS!SEE YOU ALL THERE!


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *OK JUST GOT A CALL FROM THE BOSS HE WANTS SOME OF THE OLD SKOOL MIN TRUCKS TO COME OUT TO THE SHOW AND ALSO WANTS TO HAVE SOME OLD SKOOL BED DANCING GOING ON LET ME KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE TO JOIN US FOR THE L.A. SUPER SHOW TORRES EMPIRE GOING DOWN JULY 14 @ L.A. CONVENTION CENTER AND ALL HOPPERS WELCOME IF U NEED PRE REG FOR HOP PM ME AND I COULD GIVE U SOME THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


WAS UP ANYONE GOT A OLD MINI TRUCKS WITH DANCING BED THERS A CHAMPION SHIP BELT BUT THERE HAS TO BE 3 IN THE SAME CLASS FOR A BELT WASSSSS UP!!!SCHOOL


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> JUST GOT A CALL FROM BOSS WE WILL BE HAVING PREFORMING LIVE RODNEY O AND BONES THUG N HARMONY FOR LA SUPER SHOW AND WOODLAND SUPER SHOW MORE TO COME STAY TUNE THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FAMILY AND REMEMBER WE DO THIS FOR ALL OF YOU ITS IN OUR BLOOD AND IN OUR LIFESTYLE


YES THAT RIGHT HOMIE YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO TO BUY TICKETS OR PRE REG


----------



## SAM TORRES

LoOpY said:


> *LAST YEAR AT TORRES EMPIRE SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup: LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE THEIR AGAIN THIS YEAR 2013 STTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


THATS A BAD ASS,,,,,,,,,, SHOUT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:


THATS SOME OF MY FAMILIA!!!:h5::h5:


----------



## eastbay_drop

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *OK JUST GOT A CALL FROM THE BOSS HE WANTS SOME OF THE OLD SKOOL MIN TRUCKS TO COME OUT TO THE SHOW AND ALSO WANTS TO HAVE SOME OLD SKOOL BED DANCING GOING ON LET ME KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE TO JOIN US FOR THE L.A. SUPER SHOW TORRES EMPIRE GOING DOWN JULY 14 @ L.A. CONVENTION CENTER AND ALL HOPPERS WELCOME IF U NEED PRE REG FOR HOP PM ME AND I COULD GIVE U SOME THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


I'm bringing an old school mini truck, been put away since 96, can't wait


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES

UNIQUES C.C COMING STRONG TO THIS SHOW


----------



## SAM TORRES

UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES C.C COMING STRONG TO THIS SHOW


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bird said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

FOLLOWED BY WOODLAND SHOW ON SEPTEMBER 28


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## LoOpY

SAM TORRES said:


> THATS A BAD ASS,,,,,,,,,, SHOUT!!!!:thumbsup:



_*GRACIAS SAM:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS EVENT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: STTMFT FOR THIS TOPIC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup:


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*STTT






*


----------



## CHENTE

To




The






Top


----------



## 76 Glass

Where is everyone staying that has trailer parking


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nANTf6jlrtA&list=RD02Gd8mEwi7Scc:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

Good Times c.c


----------



## 76 Glass

Guess no one knows of a Hotel that has room for trailers? I can't see paying $60 for parking


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 64Rag

The new belt for those champions.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

MORNING BUMP!!! STREETSTYLE CC WILL BE IN THE
HOUSE!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

WAS UP HOMIES!!!


StreetStyleL.A said:


> MORNING BUMP!!! STREETSTYLE CC WILL BE IN THE
> HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

64Rag said:


> The new belt for those champions.
> View attachment 639122


hope i Get one,best low lowswill be in the house


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Will u have a pedal car class and best of show like last year ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj's Cruise Nights at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park Ca. staring May 10th and every other Friday after that. 6-10pm, thanks in advance.


----------



## BIG AL 310

still room..........


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG AL 310 said:


> still room..........


YES:yes:


----------



## People's Choice

Blue94cady said:


> Will u have a pedal car class and best of show like last year ?


YEP YEP:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 1964rag

www.superiorscarclub.com will b there ....


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Where/how do we register?


----------



## People's Choice

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Where/how do we register?


Torresempire.com:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM TO PRE REG OR BUY TICKETS OR YOU CAN CALL214-356-0352 ASK FOR TIM WALLS :h5::h5:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Where/how do we register?


----------



## SAM TORRES

​YES WE ARE SORRY YOU CAN CALL 214-356-0352 TIM WALLS THANK YOU!!!


76 Glass said:


> Guess no one knows of a Hotel that has room for trailers? I can't see paying $60 for parking


----------



## SAM TORRES

lowdude13 said:


> Bump


:h5:


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## 96tein

Spots still available for bicycvles...?


----------



## SAM TORRES

yes!! homie you can go to torresempire.com to pre reg or call tim walls at 214-356-0352 


96tein said:


> Spots still available for bicycvles...?


:h5::h5::h5: ​see you there homie!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIES TTMFT!!!!


rolldawg213 said:


> *~TTMFT~*


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


Bird said:


> ttt


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Blue_moon69 said:


> TTMFT :thumbsup:


TTMFT!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASSS UP RAG!!!!:h5:


64Rag said:


> ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

​WASSSS UP HOMIE!!!!


CPT BOY said:


> :wave:


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

64Rag said:


> ttt


:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUOTEChuky-LL WAS UP HOMIE!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt[/QUOTE WASSS UP HOMIES THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT 'OLDMEMORIES'LA LET'S MAKE SOME NEW MEMORIES!!!!! :h5:


----------



## Chucky-LL

SAM TORRES said:


> Chucky-LL said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:[/QUOTEChuky-LL WAS UP HOMIE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to have my car ready for torres empire
Click to expand...


----------



## SAM TORRES

​YOU HAVE TO GET IT READY HOMIE THIS IS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW YOU CANT MISS OUT!!!!!!


Chucky-LL said:


> SAM TORRES said:
> 
> 
> 
> trying to have my car ready for torres empire
Click to expand...


----------



## rolldawg213

*is going to be a bad azz show*:yes:*~TTMFT~*


----------



## rudster

Sam and Tim what's up. It's rudy I will get that paper work to you guys this week. Looking forward to another great show.


----------



## People's Choice

rudster said:


> Sam and Tim what's up. It's rudy I will get that paper work to you guys this week. Looking forward to another great show.


Come on with it Rudy:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito

LATIN WORLD Los Angeles will be in the house one more time


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*almost show time its gona be a good one*


----------



## SAM TORRES

THANKS TO YOU ALL HOMIES TTMFT!!!:h5:


rolldawg213 said:


> *is going to be a bad azz show*:yes:*~TTMFT~*


----------



## SAM TORRES

​WASSSS UP RUDY?!!!!


rudster said:


> Sam and Tim what's up. It's rudy I will get that paper work to you guys this week. Looking forward to another great show.


----------



## CPT BOY

sup sam, it was good seeing you at the Lowrider Fest yesterday


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIES THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT OVER ALLTHESE YEARS!!!!TORRESEMPIRE WILL NOT DISAPONT YOU ITS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW!!!!RODNEY O MC MAGIC AND BONE THUGS AND HARMONY PLUS AUTOGRAPHS FORM ACTORS PICS AND MORE!!!:h5:


chicanito said:


> LATIN WORLD Los Angeles will be in the house one more time


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:RIGHT ON HOMIE IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TO HOMIE!!!!


CPT BOY said:


> sup sam, it was good seeing you at the Lowrider Fest yesterday


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:TTMFT HOMIE!!!


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

64Rag said:


> ttt


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE THANK'S TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT YOU ALL MAKE THE SHOW HOMIE THEY ALL COME TO SEE YOU ALL!!!! LET'S DO THIS!!!!!


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *almost show time its gona be a good one*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## 64Rag

Bone Thugs N Harmony Live on Stage.


----------



## 64Rag

Also Just added MC Magic


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE

To


The



Top!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT GONA BE A GOOD SHOW*


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast

any1 recommend any decent hotels near the show?


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## Tony bigdog

Can I get a pre registration form... If you could email me one at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## People's Choice

Tony bigdog said:


> Can I get a pre registration form... If you could email me one at [email protected]
> Thanks


You can go to torresempire.com to get registration:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Looking forward this show keeps getting better n better. Great work Torres Empire!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Lowrider Magazine's Mesa Super Show 2013" - Part 1 video. Edited by DJ3TV! With lots of hopping action and shout outs from some top car clubs on the scene! uffin:






Hope you vato's like it...._:x:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 64Rag

It's going down in L.A. in July one of the baddest shows to be at. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## 64Rag

64Rag said:


> Bone Thugs N Harmony Live on Stage.


ttt


----------



## 64Rag

64Rag said:


> Also Just added MC Magic


ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Im im almost ready


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT CAN'T WAIT NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES :thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

Robert =woody65= said:


> Im im almost ready[/QUOTEITS GETING CLOSER FOR SHOW TIME EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET YOU PRE REGS IN ASAP HOMIE!!! THIS SHOW HAS SOLD OUT EVERY YEAR SO DONT MISS OUT!!!!GET YOUR IN TODAY YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!:h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SAM TORRES said:


> Robert =woody65= said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im im almost ready[/QUOTEITS GETING CLOSER FOR SHOW TIME EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET YOU PRE REGS IN ASAP HOMIE!!! THIS SHOW HAS SOLD OUT EVERY YEAR SO DONT MISS OUT!!!!GET YOUR IN TODAY YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!:h5::h5::h5::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> stylistics los ángeles need Six spots mínimum
Click to expand...


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## EL BOCA

*OLDIES C.C. WILL BE THERE!!

*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:thumbsup:


EL BOCA said:


> *OLDIES C.C. WILL BE THERE!!
> 
> *


----------



## sinisster65

TTT for Torres Empire! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

SAM TORRES said:


> Robert =woody65= said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im im almost ready[/QUOTEITS GETING CLOSER FOR SHOW TIME EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET YOU PRE REGS IN ASAP HOMIE!!! THIS SHOW HAS SOLD OUT EVERY YEAR SO DONT MISS OUT!!!!GET YOUR IN TODAY YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!:h5::h5::h5::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue_moon69

Classic Memories will be in the house


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

Blue_moon69 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Robert =woody65= said:


> SAM TORRES said:
> 
> 
> 
> stylistics los ángeles need Six spots mínimum
> 
> 
> 
> :h5::h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## SAM TORRES

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 647403


:h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

EL BOCA said:


> *OLDIES C.C. WILL BE THERE!!
> 
> *


​RIGHT ON HOMIES SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

sinisster65 said:


> TTT for Torres Empire! :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

​TTMFT!!!


CJAY said:


> SAM TORRES said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SAM TORRES

​HELL YA HOMIES SEE YOU THERE!!!


Blue_moon69 said:


> Classic Memories will be in the house


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

​TTMFT


Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## ray-13

TTT..... Cant wait .. it should be a great show..


----------



## Ralph B presents

See you there Sam


----------



## CHENTE

Old 

Style

In 
The MF house......


----------



## chicanito

Are we going to be able to take the cars in on Friday like last year.


----------



## mexhika

Suave


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

64Rag said:


> Bone Thugs N Harmony Live on Stage.


now i have to go


----------



## juss_saying

In The Steets Magazine will be there representing. Looking forward to another great event by Torres Empire


----------



## lowdude13

BUMP!! cant wait~cotton kandy~


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*GONA BE LOTS OF FUN CAN'T WAIT TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

ray-13 said:


> TTT..... Cant wait .. it should be a great show..[/QUOTETTMFT HOMIE I WAS IN BAKERSFIELD LAST WEEKEND STOP ON THE WAY TO AND FROM THE REZMADE SHOW!! LOVE IT HOMIE!!!! SEE YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

​HELL YA WAS UP HOMIES!!!


CHENTE said:


> Old
> 
> Style
> 
> In
> The MF house......


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEMON ESE MOVE IN FRI - SAT VERY LIL SUNDAY 


chicanito said:


> Are we going to be able to take the cars in on Friday like last year.


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEMON ESE!!!!


mexhika said:


> Suave


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bird said:


> ttt


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

juss_saying said:


> In The Steets Magazine will be there representing. Looking forward to another great event by Torres Empire


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE !!!


lowdude13 said:


> BUMP!! cant wait~cotton kandy~


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEMON ESE!!!!! 


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GONA BE LOTS OF FUN CAN'T WAIT TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU

SEE YOU THERE SAM


----------



## SAM TORRES

BIG LOUU said:


> SEE YOU THERE SAM


​RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## RIDES3

SOME OF GOODTIMES CAR CLUB PRE REGS OR IN THE MAIL


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95




----------



## MR.SKAMS

San Diego RollerZ sent in 2 Pre-Regs


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIDES3 said:


> SOME OF GOODTIMES CAR CLUB PRE REGS OR IN THE MAIL


RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*MY GIRLZ ARE READY FOR THE SHOW *


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Can you provide with places/addresses where people with truck and trailers can park (near the show) thanks!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

KINFOKE CAR CLUB HAD A BALL LAST YEAR. WE KNOW WE WILL HAVE AN EVEN BETTER TIME THIS YEAR!!! MUCH LUV TORRES EMPIRE


----------



## El Aztec Pride

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 650058
> 
> *MY GIRLZ ARE READY FOR THE SHOW *


 :thumbsup: BADD ASS FLIC. GOT A POSTER LIKE DAT? :naughty:


----------



## drasticbean

i'm looking at tickets now....


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: BADD ASS FLIC. GOT A POSTER LIKE DAT? :naughty:


 *ADAM ILL HAVE SOME POSTERS FOR U AT THE SHOW AND SHE WILL BE THERE ALSO ILL HAVE HER SIGN THEM FOR U:thumbsup:*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

One more bump


----------



## SAM TORRES




----------



## SAM TORRES

FOR ANY QUESTIONS OR MORE INFO CONTACT THIS GUY!!!
TIM WALLS AKA THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE
214-356-0352


----------



## SAM TORRES

MC MAGIC!!! BONE THUGS AND HARMONY!!!RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY AND OTHER SURPRISE APPEARANCES!!!TONS OF FUN!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

SAM TORRES said:


> FOR ANY QUESTIONS OR MORE INFO CONTACT THIS GUY!!!
> TIM WALLS AKA THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE
> 214-356-0352
> View attachment 650609
> View attachment 650609


DAMN I LOOK GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT

TTT!


----------



## lowlow95

Are we suppose to get a confirmation anything to let us know if we got in?


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE!!!!


juss_saying said:


> In The Steets Magazine will be there representing. Looking forward to another great event by Torres Empire


----------



## SAM TORRES

​RIGHT ON HOMIES LOOKING GOOD !!!1


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 650058
> 
> *MY GIRLZ ARE READY FOR THE SHOW *


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ADAM ILL HAVE SOME POSTERS FOR U AT THE SHOW AND SHE WILL BE THERE ALSO ILL HAVE HER SIGN THEM FOR U:thumbsup:*


 :naughty: OOOH YEAH CARNAL! LETS DOO DIS! I LIKE HER!! :rofl:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Mr Torrez, It was nice meeting you at the Socios Show over the weekend. You cool guy 

Anyways, Check out the link below for some pics i took from the Socios 11th Annual Car show.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-23.html#post16681769


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: OOOH YEAH CARNAL! LETS DOO DIS! I LIKE HER!! :rofl:


*sounds good homie she will be ready u should come down to our cruise nights every 3rd Saturday of the month at stars its on here under shows:thumbsup:*


----------



## People's Choice

lowlow95 said:


> Are we suppose to get a confirmation anything to let us know if we got in?


Did you send it in or did you do it online? If you sent it in I have been sending out confirmation by emails:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Got my email Confirmation Today


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ttmft:thumbsup:*


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

Classics got reg today so we ready


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:no:


----------



## lowlow95

Have you seen anything from LA GENTE LOS ANGELES yet it was sent like three weeks ago


----------



## People's Choice

lowlow95 said:


> Have you seen anything from LA GENTE LOS ANGELES yet it was sent like three weeks ago


I sent out a confirmation out to one of your members:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

Whats up Tim!!! You sold out yet??? Sam said you been busy!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL

:rofl:


----------



## Blue94cady

Dobu still have room?


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

GOT MY TOREES CONFIRMATION TODAY.


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!WHO EVER DONT GO TO THE SHOW IS GOING TO MISS OUT!!!!​DONT!! MISS!! OUT!!!


Chucky-LL said:


> GOT MY TOREES CONFIRMATION TODAY.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics is all set to go. can't wait!


----------



## People's Choice

Bird said:


> Whats up Tim!!! You sold out yet??? Sam said you been busy!!!


BIRD......MAN CHECK THIS OUT.....HELL YEAH I'M BEEN BUSY, BUT IT'S ALL GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

Blue94cady said:


> Dobu still have room?


YES IM WAITING ON YOU TO COME ON WITH IT:yes:


----------



## People's Choice

ON THE REAL WE STILL HAVE ROOM BUT YOU HAVE ONE MONTH LEFT FOR PRE REG JUNE 30TH IS THE LAST DAY FOR PRE REG SO HURRY UP AND GET THEM IN:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

MR.SKAMS said:


> Got my email Confirmation Today


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Blue_moon69 said:


> :thumbsup:


​TTMFT!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Blue_moon69 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUOTE WASSS UP HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Chucky-LL

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!WHO EVER DONT GO TO THE SHOW IS GOING TO MISS OUT!!!!​DONT!! MISS!! OUT!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!!WHO EVER DONT GO TO THE SHOW IS GOING TO MISS OUT!!!!​DONT!! MISS!! OUT!!!


:nicoderm::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## People's Choice

28 more days till PRE REG is over remember June 30th is the last day to register:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*getting close to showtime :thumbsup:*


----------



## People's Choice

27 days till PRE REG is over:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Steven Ortiz

SAM TORRES said:


> THE SAGA CONTINUES! TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE BACK IN LOS ANGELES!
> *THE 2013 LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW
> BIGGER,BETTER AND BADDER THAN EVER!
> For more info please call TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE"
> 214-356-0352
> FLYER WITH MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> View attachment 540610
> 
> View attachment 544305
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?
> *


*Who do I contact to try and get a Media pass?*


----------



## LoOpY

:thumbsup:*STTMFT FOR THE LA SHOW:thumbsup: GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR!!:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## screwed up loco

Steven Ortiz said:


> *Who do I contact to try and get a Media pass?*


people's choice


----------



## Steven Ortiz

screwed up loco said:


> people's choice


*​Thanks!*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

People's Choice said:


> 27 days till PRE REG is over:thumbsup:


How Do I Go About Getting A Pre Reg Form?


----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## SAM TORRES

​YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM TO PRE REG AND BUY TICKETS!!!!!


Richiecool69elka said:


> How Do I Go About Getting A Pre Reg Form?


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!STTMFT HOMIE!!!!


LoOpY said:


> :thumbsup:*STTMFT FOR THE LA SHOW:thumbsup: GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW AGAIN THIS YEAR!!:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*







ITS GONNA BE LOTS OF FUN CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5::h5::h5:AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNN!!!


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *
> View attachment 654474
> 
> ITS GONNA BE LOTS OF FUN CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

SAM TORRES said:


> ​YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM TO PRE REG AND BUY TICKETS!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## SAM TORRES

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks.


:h5::h5::h5::h5::rimshot::naughty:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics is all set just waitting on our pre reg confirmation. Can't wait. Its gonna be a good show.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> :h5::h5::h5:AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNN!!!


*EVERYONE COME ON OUT AND BE WITH US BRING THE HOLE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME IN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS AROUND:thumbsup:*


----------



## People's Choice

26 more days till PRE REG is over.......


----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN

GIGGLE GIGGLE


----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN




----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN

View attachment 655081
View attachment 655081
View attachment 655081
View attachment 655081
View attachment 655081

View attachment 655081
View attachment 655081
View attachment 655081
View attachment 655081
View attachment 655081


----------



## People's Choice

25 more days till PRE REG is over........


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT 25 MORE DAYS*


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> 25 more days till PRE REG is over........


WHAT UP TIM:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

Classics ready for the show


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> WHAT UP TIM:thumbsup:


WHAT UP:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

24 more days till PRE REG is over........:yes:


----------



## 76 Glass

People's Choice said:


> 24 more days till PRE REG is over........:yes:


Sent my off yesterday !!!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

23 more days till PRE REG is over........


----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## eric0425

STYLISTICS PAID AND PRE REG


----------



## Chucky-LL

:rofl:


----------



## People's Choice

22 more days till PRE REG is over......


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT :thumbsup:*


----------



## People's Choice

21 more days till PRE REG is over........


----------



## NEGRO 63

StylisticsIE will be in the house


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## People's Choice

20 more days till PRE REG is over.......


----------



## blue jay

thats right...:h5:



eric0425 said:


> STYLISTICS PAID AND PRE REG


----------



## blue jay

TRADITION CC. SO CAL.WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...THE TRADITION CONTINUES....


----------



## low4life.toyo

LOW 4 LIFE Michigan will be in attendance


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sporty67

eric0425 said:


> STYLISTICS PAID AND PRE REG


Big eric doin it


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

DOING SOME UP GRADES TO MY CAR FOR TORRES


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Looking forward to this year.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR THE BEST SHOW OF THE YR:thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNN!! Right on homies see you soon!!!


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT FOR THE BEST SHOW OF THE YR:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNN!! Right on homies see you soon!!!


*THAT'S RIGHT MY BROTHER T.E. AND C.P. TAKING IT TO THE TOP :thumbsup:*


----------



## People's Choice

19 more days till PRE REG is over.....


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## STYLECC61

*What's the word on paying for electricity? Last year the convention center said if we would have payed for it early through you we would have received a discount. *


----------



## People's Choice

STYLECC61 said:


> *What's the word on paying for electricity? Last year the convention center said if we would have payed for it early through you we would have received a discount. *


Working on it now:thumbsup:


----------



## mrJunebug1962

What's the rules & prizes for the hop??


----------



## relax63

People's Choice said:


> 24 more days till PRE REG is over........:yes:


Can u send one [email protected] this is my s2nd time asking for it grasias .see u in a few weeks


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

18 more days till PRE REG is over........


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95

sorry to keep bugging homi but dont want to miss this badass show but have you seen any registration forms from LA GENTE LOS ANGELES cause havent gotten a confirmation yet


----------



## People's Choice

lowlow95 said:


> sorry to keep bugging homi but dont want to miss this badass show but have you seen any registration forms from LA GENTE LOS ANGELES cause havent gotten a confirmation yet


I sent it to one of your members but yes I have the registration and you are all confirmed for the show:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

Latins Finest c.c/b.c. will be in the house :thumbsup: TTT for Torres car show


----------



## SAM TORRES

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest c.c/b.c. will be in the house :thumbsup: TTT for Torres car show


ITS GETING CLOSE TO SHOW TIME !!!!!!:rimshot:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

SAM TORRES said:


> ITS GETING CLOSE TO SHOW TIME !!!!!!:rimshot:


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

17 more days till PRE REG is over......


----------



## relax63

People's Choice said:


> 17 more days till PRE REG is over......


Were is mine 3th time asking ????????????


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95

People's Choice said:


> I sent it to one of your members but yes I have the registration and you are all confirmed for the show:thumbsup:


ok thanks


----------



## People's Choice

relax63 said:


> Were is mine 3th time asking ????????????


I need your name so I can check on it:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

16 more days till PRE REG is over......


----------



## mexhika

Dammiitt


----------



## relax63

People's Choice said:


> I need your name so I can check on it:thumbsup:


Jesse segura can u can imail to my imail thank u


----------



## eastbay_drop

Can't wait, got my confirmation, haven't been to an LA show since the kick off in 97, bringing 2 old school mini trucks amd a 2000 Lincoln


----------



## Blue_moon69

can t wait July 14


----------



## gentephx

SAM TORRES said:


> ITS GETING CLOSE TO SHOW TIME !!!!!!:rimshot:


LA GENTE PHOENIX will be there just sent my pre registration


----------



## classic53

Classics ready to hit the Torres show


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

15 more days till PRE REG is over.....


----------



## pimp slap

Uso will be there


----------



## CREEPIN

New Mexico Imperials will make the trip. Just the place to be!







:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

14 more days till PRE REG is over........


----------



## og ron c

I'm not sure if its been asked but how do I buy multiple tickets on your website? Do I have to keep going back in and buying singles for however many people I need?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Whos gonna perform in thise show besides bone thugs


----------



## People's Choice

og ron c said:


> I'm not sure if its been asked but how do I buy multiple tickets on your website? Do I have to keep going back in and buying singles for however many people I need?


Just buy the wristbands it would be more easier:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Whos gonna perform in thise show besides bone thugs


MC Magic and Rodney O


----------



## People's Choice

13 more days till PRE REG is over......


----------



## AINT SCARED

Rumor is there are less then 100 spots left about to sell this beotch out!!!!!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT:thumbsup:
*


----------



## People's Choice

AINT SCARED said:


> Rumor is there are less then 100 spots left about to sell this beotch out!!!!!


Contact me and I can tell you about these rumors:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> Just buy the wristbands it would be more easier:thumbsup:


and you know this maaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> and you know this maaaaaaaaaaan!


:thumbsup:


----------



## relax63

Istill waiting for mine it looks like I'm gething Nada no one replays to my it mails Fuck it see u in VEGAS SUP:machinegun:ER SHOW :banghead:


----------



## juss_saying

The show is just around the corner and IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE is looking forward to seeing and taking flicks of all the clean rides that will be on display at the TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPER SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

Just got my approval I'm in


----------



## People's Choice

relax63 said:


> Istill waiting for mine it looks like I'm gething Nada no one replays to my it mails Fuck it see u in VEGAS SUP:machinegun:ER SHOW :banghead:


Just call me Tim and I can take care of it:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

TO PRE ORDER YOUR ELECTRICITY FOR THE SHOW CONTACT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER TO GET A DISCOUNT YOU MUST DO THIS BEFORE 6/22/13 YOU MUST SAY IT'S FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## stubborn4life

You share a video with only a little over 2,000 videos....come on homie. Show them one that people like most.


----------



## stubborn4life

The the car club the rolled the deepest last year was....


----------



## stubborn4life




----------



## SAM TORRES

relax63 said:


> Istill waiting for mine it looks like I'm gething Nada no one replays to my it mails Fuck it see u in VEGAS SUP:machinegun:ER SHOW :banghead:


IM SORRY HOMIE WHO DID YOU EMAIL? AND WHAT CAN I DO FOR YOU? IF ITS PRE REG WE CAN DO IT FOR YOU CALL ME AT 214-356-0352 AGAIN WE ARE SORRY FOR NOT GETTING BACK YO YOU SOONER!!!:h5:


----------



## 96tein

SAM TORRES said:


> IF ITS PRE REG WE CAN DO IT FOR YOU CALL ME AT 214-356-0352!:h5:


 Sam is there still room for bicycles. going to bring my two with me again this year. last year I paid at the door at Saturday move in, but would like pre reg if able to. and also are they charging for electricity. ? thanks in advance


----------



## People's Choice

96tein said:


> Sam is there still room for bicycles. going to bring my two with me again this year. last year I paid at the door at Saturday move in, but would like pre reg if able to. and also are they charging for electricity. ? thanks in advance


WE STILL HAVE ROOM BUT NOT MUCH AND YES THEY ARE CHARGING FOR ELECTRICITY AND IF YOU PRE ORDER IT BEFORE SATURDAY YOU WILL GET A DISCOUNT JUST CONTACT THE CONVENTION CENTER AND TELL THEM IT'S FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW AND THEY CAN HELP YOU OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## relax63

SAM TORRES said:


> IM SORRY HOMIE WHO DID YOU EMAIL? AND WHAT CAN I DO FOR YOU? IF ITS PRE REG WE CAN DO IT FOR YOU CALL ME AT 214-356-0352 AGAIN WE ARE SORRY FOR NOT GETTING BACK YO YOU SOONER!!!:h5:


I send one to u Sam and 2 to people choice don't trip LOKO all give u a call for sure don't wana miss this one bad show again thanks from relax63 AZTEC PRIDE CC


----------



## VALLEJO707

Is it possible to get a media pass? Would like to photograph event including the set up if possible. Thanks for your time!!!!!


----------



## 96tein

People's Choice said:


> WE STILL HAVE ROOM BUT NOT MUCH AND YES THEY ARE CHARGING FOR ELECTRICITY AND IF YOU PRE ORDER IT BEFORE SATURDAY YOU WILL GET A DISCOUNT JUST CONTACT THE CONVENTION CENTER AND TELL THEM IT'S FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW AND THEY CAN HELP YOU OUT:thumbsup:


good looking out g. will try getting reg done Tomorrow and call the center as well. see you there


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ALMOST SHOW TIME HOMIES GET READY FOR ONE OF THE BEST SHOW IN LA DON'T MISS OUT LOTS OF NICE RIDES AND LOTS OF LADY'S THIS YR :thumbsup:*


----------



## DEVOTIONS81

DevotionS car club will be there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

relax63 said:


> I send one to u Sam and 2 to people choice don't trip LOKO all give u a call for sure don't wana miss this one bad show again thanks from relax63 AZTEC PRIDE CC


THANK YOU HOMIE MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!:h5:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

11 days till PRE REG is over......but we might be shutting it down cause it is getting close to selling out:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> 11 days till PRE REG is over......but we might be shutting it down cause it is getting close to selling out:thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## 64Rag

Torres Empire putting it down for 2013, first L.A. and then Woodland.


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## SAM TORRES

djmikethecholodj said:


>


:h5:LETS HELP FIND THIS KID KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

10 more days till PRE REG is over......


----------



## INKEDUP

Where can I pre reg,?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

SAM TORRES said:


> :h5:LETS HELP FIND THIS KID KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN!!!!!



Thanks...


----------



## Chucky-LL

​TMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## People's Choice

INKEDUP said:


> Where can I pre reg,?


Go to torresempire.com:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

*:thumbsup:BTTMFT*


----------



## JDIECAST

THIS IS THE BEST OF THEE BEST SUPERSHOW IN LOS ANGELES CA DOWNTOWN CONV CENTER NOTHING CAN TOP THIS SUPERSHOW ITS HISTORY TIME 3 IN A ROW BRING OUT THE WHOLE FAMILY SO COME OUT AND BE APART OF THIS SUPERSHOW EVENT THERE WILL BE CARS BIKES PEDAL CARS MOTORCYLES ACTORS ON HAND KIDS PLAY FUN ZONE YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT IT WILL BE A DAY OF FUN AND INJOYMENT SO COME OUT AND JOIN US THANK YOU TO SAM AND COOKIE TORRES AND STAFF


----------



## People's Choice

9 more days till PRE REG is over......


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco

crunch time! hno:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:drama::h5:


----------



## Emailad4me773

Coming from Chicago to check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics:thumbsup:
Coming down from San Jose CA


----------



## mexhika

Suave


----------



## People's Choice

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE SOLD OUT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW REPEAT WE ARE SOLD OUT. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION PLEASE CONTACT TIM AT 214-356-0352 NO MORE ONLINE OR MAIL IN REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED I REPEAT NO MORE REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED.:nosad:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773

People's Choice said:


> JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE SOLD OUT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW REPEAT WE ARE SOLD OUT. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION PLEASE CONTACT TIM AT 214-356-0352 NO MORE ONLINE OR MAIL IN REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED I REPEAT NO MORE REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED.:nosad:



What about tickets to the show? Are they sold out too or just the car registration?


----------



## People's Choice

Emailad4me773 said:


> What about tickets to the show? Are they sold out too or just the car registration?


You can still get tickets but no more car registrationuffin:


----------



## Emailad4me773

People's Choice said:


> You can still get tickets but no more car registrationuffin:


ok cool just ordered online. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

People's Choice said:


> JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE SOLD OUT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW REPEAT WE ARE SOLD OUT. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION PLEASE CONTACT TIM AT 214-356-0352 NO MORE ONLINE OR MAIL IN REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED I REPEAT NO MORE REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED.:nosad:


This show gets bigger and bigger every year, next year you might need the whole convention center
:run:


----------



## 96tein

People's Choice said:


> NO MORE ONLINE OR MAIL IN REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED I REPEAT NO MORE REGISTRATION WILL BE ACCEPTED.:nosad:


WELL FUCK ... MINE IS IN THE MAIL AS OF THIS MORNING. SO BASICALLY I JUST THREW AWAY $70. AWESOME


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## CREEPIN

Hats off to the Torrez Family for making this LA show happen. Absolutely the best show ever. The hospitality is GREAT!:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

96tein said:


> WELL FUCK ... MINE IS IN THE MAIL AS OF THIS MORNING. SO BASICALLY I JUST THREW AWAY $70. AWESOME


CONTACT TIM:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

People's Choice said:


> You can still get tickets but no more car registrationuffin:


HOW ABOUT BIKE PRE REGS...


----------



## SAM TORRES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW ABOUT BIKE PRE REGS...


CALL TIM WALLS 214-356-0352


----------



## SAM TORRES

SOLD OUT!!!SOLD OUT!!!!!SOLD OUT!!!! HOW MENY SHOW DO YOU SEE ON LAYITLOW that can say SOLD OUT!!!IF YOU HAVE NOT GOT YOUR TICKETS GO ONLINE AND PERCHES YOUR TODAY TICKETS ARE GOING FAST RODNEY O MC MAGIC AND BONE THUG AND HARMONY TOGTHER AGAIN TORRESEMPIRE COME AND GET YOU SOME!!!! GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR TICKETS!!!


----------



## Cadillac1

How do people know if they are registered?


----------



## SAM TORRES

Cadillac1 said:


> How do people know if they are registered?


IF YOU DID IT ON LINE YOUR IN IF YOU MAILED IN AS LONG AS ITS POST DATED FRIDAY OR BEFORE YOUR OK BUT IF ITS AFTER FRIDAY IT TO LATE AND IF YOU NEED MORE INFO CALL TIM WALLS 214-356-0352:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:WE THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK JAMES AND SONIA FOR TURNING IN ABOUT 600 PRE REGS FIRST CLASS VIP YOU GUYS ARE A BIG PART OF MY TORRES EMPIRE DREAM TEAM!!!MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!:h5: 


JDIECAST said:


> THIS IS THE BEST OF THEE BEST SUPERSHOW IN LOS ANGELES CA DOWNTOWN CONV CENTER NOTHING CAN TOP THIS SUPERSHOW ITS HISTORY TIME 3 IN A ROW BRING OUT THE WHOLE FAMILY SO COME OUT AND BE APART OF THIS SUPERSHOW EVENT THERE WILL BE CARS BIKES PEDAL CARS MOTORCYLES ACTORS ON HAND KIDS PLAY FUN ZONE YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT IT WILL BE A DAY OF FUN AND INJOYMENT SO COME OUT AND JOIN US THANK YOU TO SAM AND COOKIE TORRES AND STAFF


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

what day is move in day???


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*its almost show time can't wait for roll in day and the show ttmft :thumbsup:*


----------



## OGUSO805

WHATS UP GUYS...IF SOMEONE PRE-REG BUT CANT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW...CAN SOMEONE ELSE USE THERE PRE-REG TO TAKE THERE CAR SINCE ITS SOLD OUT?


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:barf:uffin::boink:


----------



## screwed up loco

Chucky-LL said:


> :barf:uffin::boink:


----------



## 96tein

People's Choice said:


> CONTACT TIM:thumbsup:


called :thumbsup: thanks Tim
see you there


----------



## People's Choice

96tein said:


> called :thumbsup: thanks Tim
> see you there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:rofl:


----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN

ANY QUESTIONS??
*CALL TIM WALLS* 214-356-0352


----------



## THE WEBKINGPIN

ANY QUESTIONS??
*CALL TIM WALLS** 214-356-0352
***


----------



## 76 Glass

Pre reg sent check cashed see you guy's in July. TTT


----------



## 76 Glass

AZTEC IMAGE cc will be in the house. .


----------



## SAM TORRES

76 Glass said:


> Pre reg sent check cashed see you guy's in July. TTT


YES IF WE TOOK YOUR MONEY YOU IN!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

SAM TORRES said:


> YES IF WE TOOK YOUR MONEY YOU IN!!!!!!:thumbsup:


is there a way to meet u in person to pre reg.??? or can we show up and register??


----------



## screwed up loco

if the show is sold out I'm assuming there will be cars, playground, and stage outside like the first year???


----------



## 76 Glass

SAM TORRES said:


> YES IF WE TOOK YOUR MONEY YOU IN!!!!!!:thumbsup:


TTT!!


----------



## LoOpY

*BTTMFT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## groovin ruben

People's Choice said:


> Just buy the wristbands it would be more easier:thumbsup:


How do you get the wristbands ?


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> if the show is sold out I'm assuming there will be cars, playground, and stage outside like the first year???


:no:ALL INSIDE HOMIE:yes:


----------



## People's Choice

groovin ruben said:


> How do you get the wristbands ?


On move in day only:thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

Okay I will just order my tickets online ! Thanks!!


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> :no:ALL INSIDE HOMIE:yes:


fa sho!


----------



## Emailad4me773

Does it cost to park? If so how much?


----------



## 96tein

Emailad4me773 said:


> Does it cost to park? If so how much?


I wanna say it was like $12. all day in the parking garage below the show.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## El Socio 8005

Any hop info yet pay outs categories?


----------



## SAM TORRES

76 Glass said:


> AZTEC IMAGE cc will be in the house. .


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

El Socio 8005 said:


> Any hop info yet pay outs categories?


WE WILL HAVE SOMETHING UP BY TONIGHT OR TOMORROW :h5:


----------



## visionquest23

sweet


----------



## JUST2C

SAM TORRES said:


> WE WILL HAVE SOMETHING UP BY TONIGHT OR TOMORROW :h5:





El Socio 8005 said:


> Any hop info yet pay outs categories?


 :drama:


----------



## DIPN714

SAM TORRES said:


> WE WILL HAVE SOMETHING UP BY TONIGHT OR TOMORROW :h5:


JUST HOLD ON;;IF UR A HOPPER YOU WILL B OK;;GET IN WHERE U FIT IN;;;


----------



## screwed up loco

BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## screwed up loco

:tongue:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*PAY OUT FOR HOP
SINGLE STREET 1ST P.L. $500
SINGLE STREET 2ND P.L.$250
MODFIED STREET 1ST P.L.$500
MODFIED STREET 2ND P.L. $250
RADICAL 1ST P.L. $500
DBL PUMP STREET 1ST P.L. $500
DBL PUMP STREET 2ND P.L. $250
DBL MODFIED 1ST P.L. $500
DBL MODFIED 2ND P.L. $250
RADICAL DBL PUMP 1ST P.L. $500*


----------



## Emailad4me773

96tein said:


> I wanna say it was like $12. all day in the parking garage below the show.



Ok cool thanks.


----------



## screwed up loco

Any of you guys trying to get your party on after the show, they got the day party Red Cup Sundays right across the street at club Icon. Lots of eyecandy and good music . I will be there after so stop by and lets get our drank on! :nicoderm:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *PAY OUT FOR HOP
> SINGLE STREET 1ST P.L. $500
> SINGLE STREET 2ND P.L.$250
> MODFIED STREET 1ST P.L.$500
> MODFIED STREET 2ND P.L. $250
> RADICAL 1ST P.L. $500
> DBL PUMP STREET 1ST P.L. $500
> DBL PUMP STREET 2ND P.L. $250
> DBL MODFIED 1ST P.L. $500
> DBL MODFIED 2ND P.L. $250
> RADICAL DBL PUMP 1ST P.L. $500*


thanx homie


----------



## DIPN714

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *PAY OUT FOR HOP
> SINGLE STREET 1ST P.L. $500
> SINGLE STREET 2ND P.L.$250
> MODFIED STREET 1ST P.L.$500
> MODFIED STREET 2ND P.L. $250
> RADICAL 1ST P.L. $500
> DBL PUMP STREET 1ST P.L. $500
> DBL PUMP STREET 2ND P.L. $250
> DBL MODFIED 1ST P.L. $500
> DBL MODFIED 2ND P.L. $250
> RADICAL DBL PUMP 1ST P.L. $500*


:wave:


----------



## Chucky-LL

screwed up loco said:


> Any of you guys trying to get your party on after the show, they got the day party Red Cup Sundays right across the street at club Icon. Lots of eyecandy and good music . I will be there after so stop by and lets get our drank on! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

*BTTMFT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE:h5: *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

El Socio 8005 said:


> thanx homie


:thumbsup: *welcome homie*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

LoOpY said:


> *BTTMFT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE:h5: *


:wave:*see u homies there:thumbsup:*


----------



## 64Rag

TTT


----------



## droppedltd

Lowrider magazine covering this?


----------



## meno97

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## MR.SKAMS

droppedltd said:


> Lowrider magazine covering this?


They Should!!


----------



## Chucky-LL

​tmft


----------



## LoOpY

* B * * T  **T T*


----------



## strictly ricc

lmao................:thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

TTMFT Sam......


----------



## DIPN714

strictly ricc said:


> TTMFT Sam......


WAGON GONA B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## meno97

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

Does anyone know how to buy tickets online? I was trying to buy some but it seems to only let you do one at a time? i


----------



## 64Rag

This is one of the baddest shows to go down.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## People's Choice

My95Fleety said:


> Does anyone know how to buy tickets online? I was trying to buy some but it seems to only let you do one at a time? i


That's how it is set up:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

64Rag said:


> This is one of the baddest shows to go down.


:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

bump


----------



## LoOpY

*sTtMfT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL

THE BIG M WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.:no::thumbsup::thumbsup:​HP


----------



## LoOpY

Chucky-LL said:


> THE BIG M WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.:no::thumbsup::thumbsup:​HP


 *WASSUP CHUCKY-LL*:dunno:


----------



## Chucky-LL

LoOpY said:


> *WASSUP CHUCKY-LL*:dunno:[/QUOTEgetting ready for 4 july and torres and u.


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run:back to the top


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

Chucky-LL said:


> LoOpY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WASSUP CHUCKY-LL*:dunno:[/QUOTEgetting ready for 4 july and torres and yu.
> 
> 
> 
> Ur always doing something to ur ride . Jajaja thats wasssup tho
Click to expand...


----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

When do we get the move in information?


----------



## 64Rag

Getting close for one of the baddest shows of the year.


----------



## LoOpY

64Rag said:


> Getting close for one of the baddest shows of the year.


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> When do we get the move in information?


Friday 2pm-9pm and Saturday 7am-6pm:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

LoOpY said:


> Chucky-LL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ur always doing something to ur ride . Jajaja thats wasssup tho
> 
> 
> 
> have to .. homie
Click to expand...


----------



## SLW N LW

:run:Almost here!


----------



## Ethan61

Counting down the days!!!!!! For LA and them Vegas SuperShow!!!!


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:bump


----------



## brn2hop

ANY EXTRA SPACE??????


----------



## People's Choice

brn2hop said:


> ANY EXTRA SPACE??????


:nosad:


----------



## BIG LOUU

back to the top:run:


----------



## CREEPIN

WE ARE LOADED UP AND MAKING PLANS TO ATTEND THE TORREZ LOWRIDER SHOW. ITS THE SHOW Of SHOWS.


----------



## soFresh

i cant find anything on show times and where can we buy attendee tickets on the day of show?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

soFresh said:


> i cant find anything on show times and where can we buy attendee tickets on the day of show?


http://www.torresempire.com/car-show-tickets


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ COTTON KANDY cant wait!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Morning bump


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*SIGN UP FOR HOP IS AT 11AM ITS $65 FOR HOP $$$ AND A BELT RULES FOR HOP SINGLE STREET IN STOCK LOCATION MODIFIED SINGLE IS MOUNTED ANY OTHER PLACE *


----------



## mexhika

Dammiitt


----------



## gema68

UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL BE BLINGING AT THE SHOW TTT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Can we reg day off show??


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Can we reg day off show??


*AS OF RIGHT NOW WE ARE SOLD OUT *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*JUST ONE WEEK AWAY :thumbsup:*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Mr.House

Can we buy attendee ticketd day of show??


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

*WHAT ARE THE SHOW HOURS FOR SPECTATORS? *


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *AS OF RIGHT NOW WE ARE SOLD OUT *


Dose that mean dont show up if wer not regd..


----------



## Blue_moon69

:werd:


----------



## People's Choice

ciscosfc said:


> *WHAT ARE THE SHOW HOURS FOR SPECTATORS? *


Noon till 6pm:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

Mr.House said:


> Can we buy attendee ticketd day of show??


:yes:


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~one more week*:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:dunno: ANY SPECIAL MOVE IN TIME, OR JUST 1ST COME 1ST SERVED??


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Dose that mean dont show up if wer not regd..


*we got a waiting list going on if u want to send me a pm with your info I could put u on it *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: ANY SPECIAL MOVE IN TIME, OR JUST 1ST COME 1ST SERVED??


*adam if u don't have a set time roll in is Friday 2pm-9pm Saturday 7am-6pm u could come any day but no roll in sunday*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL BE BLINGING AT THE SHOW TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *we got a waiting list going on if u want to send me a pm with your info I could put u on it *


Pm sent..


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

ONTARIO CLASSICS CC IS ALL READY TO GO COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Pm sent..


* I GOT IT THANKS :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> ONTARIO CLASSICS CC IS ALL READY TO GO COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS.
> View attachment 667852


*SEE U HOMIES THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## MR.SKAMS

TTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *adam if u don't have a set time roll in is Friday 2pm-9pm Saturday 7am-6pm u could come any day but no roll in sunday*


 :thumbsup:JUST MEMBER, BRING ME MY PORNSTER,, OOOPS I MEAN POSTER! :naughty:


----------



## south side locos

when can i get a wristband? friday or saturday and where ...thanks


----------



## screwed up loco

south side locos said:


> when can i get a wristband? friday or saturday and where ...thanks


I think both days during the setup

Last year they had the wristbands behind the conv center on Hall Dr. just south of Pico. Here's a map, look for the red X.


----------



## swangin68

I have a pre reg spot that I cant make it to the show. To make it fair. First one to email me at [email protected] and pay $60 via "paypal" will get it. and I will inform Tim whos name to tranfer the pre reg to.


----------



## LSANDOVAL006

swangin68 said:


> I have a pre reg spot that I cant make it to the show. To make it fair. First one to email me at [email protected] and pay $60 via "paypal" will get it. and I will inform Tim whos name to tranfer the pre reg to.


I'm interested. Check your e-mail.


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

IM READY HOMIES....:thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68

LSANDOVAL got it.


----------



## 64Rag

Can't wait for this show


----------



## plaqueman

I've been out of the game for a minute......but I'm back!!! If guys want your article mounted & preserved to take to the shows.....hit me up!

http://pressingnewsinc.com/ or https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pressing-News-Inc/147648818758682?fref=ts 

Cell 813-404-6713 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

loaded up and ready to go. can't wait gonna be another bad ass show


----------



## felix96

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:JUST MEMBER, BRING ME MY PORNSTER,, OOOPS I MEAN POSTER! :naughty:


*U GOT IT HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

south side locos said:


> when can i get a wristband? friday or saturday and where ...thanks


*FRIDAY AND SATURDAY ONLY DURING ROLL IN*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Chucky-LL said:


> IM READY HOMIES....:thumbsup:


*SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

96tein said:


> loaded up and ready to go. can't wait gonna be another bad ass show


:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *FRIDAY AND SATURDAY ONLY DURING ROLL IN*


:thumbsup:*how much are the wrist bands running for?? need a couple of them:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 72dyme

How can I get on the waiting list. I tried online before the deadline, but I was having trouble. Thanks


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## brn2hop

GT RENO WILL B IN THE HOUSE.........:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

I have one extra pre reg spot if interested pm me


----------



## sic7impala

how many wristbands do you get with the pre register


----------



## LSANDOVAL006

Just got a call from Tim. Done deal I'm in. Thanx swangin68.


----------



## 68_PIMPALA

*D.J. BUGSSY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!*


----------



## ciscosfc

Thanks Bro!! Can't wait!! 



People's Choice said:


> Noon till 6pm:thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

909 MAJESTICS said:


> I have one extra pre reg spot if interested pm me


Sold


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Been hearing the commercials on kday should be another good show :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68

Your welcome LSANDOVAL!!! Enjoy


----------



## 64Rag

This had been the biggest show of the year.
Can't get any better then the convention center.


----------



## 72dyme

I'm looking for a spot if any one has any open spot available.


----------



## People's Choice

sic7impala said:


> how many wristbands do you get with the pre register


2:thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Whos the guy that sells stuff at the carshows thats from torres empire..the last time i seen him was at the latin bombas car show last month can you pm me plz thankz


----------



## sic7impala

People's Choice said:


> 2:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## screwed up loco

westcoastlowrider said:


> Been hearing the commercials on kday should be another good show :thumbsup:


heard em on power 106 too. turnout should be huge. :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::run:


----------



## Johnny562

screwed up loco said:


> heard em on power 106 too. turnout should be huge. :nicoderm:


Didn't think anyone still listened to Power 106.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

909 MAJESTICS said:


> I have one extra pre reg spot if interested pm me[/:biggrin:


----------



## Chucky-LL

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:*SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Johnny562 said:


> Didn't think anyone still listened to Power 106.


LOL i dont understand how anyone can even listen 2 mins to that station anymore :chuck:

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

westcoastlowrider said:


> LOL i dont understand how anyone can even listen 2 mins to that station anymore :chuck:
> 
> TTMFT :thumbsup:


Hey I still like big boy in the morning :happysad:


----------



## 72dyme

Still looking for a spot if any one has a extra one.


----------



## lowdude13

~L.A.~here we come!!!!cotton kandy...:run:


----------



## Afterlife

What is the hours for the show for this Sunday?


----------



## People's Choice

Afterlife said:


> What is the hours for the show for this Sunday?


Noon till 6pm:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

People's Choice said:


> Noon till 6pm:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

*ANYONE HITTING CRENSHAW AFTER THE SHOW???*


----------



## 64Rag

This show is going to be off the hook.


----------



## screwed up loco

LoOpY said:


> *ANYONE HITTING CRENSHAW AFTER THE SHOW???*


If you go better roll immediately after the show or before the show ends. You'll have a good hour or 2 before the cops shut it down :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ALL HOPPERS MUST HAVE THERE WRISTBANDS ON WHEN U COME IN THEY WILL BE ON SALE WHEN U FRIST COME IN ALL PEOPLE THAT ARE IN YOUR TRUCK WHEN U COME IN MUST HAVE WRISTBANDS ON IF U DON'T U WILL NOT BE ABLE TO COME IN .ALL HOPPERS MUST HAVE WRISTBANDS ON WHEN U COME IN TO HOP PIT ONLY THE DRIVER AND SWITCHMAN ARE ABLE TO BE IN HOP PIT*


----------



## LoOpY

screwed up loco said:


> If you go better roll immediately after the show or before the show ends. You'll have a good hour or 2 before the cops shut it down :nicoderm:


 *fuuuccck it, I guess ill hit Hollywood blvd on the way back home:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## screwed up loco

LoOpY said:


> *fuuuccck it, I guess ill hit Hollywood blvd on the way back home:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL-AIDS AFTER HOP;;SUNDAY AFTER TORRES SHOW


----------



## LoOpY

DIPN714 said:


> KOOL-AIDS AFTER HOP;;SUNDAY AFTER TORRES SHO


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## Steven Ortiz

Can anyone tell me when Registration is on Saturday?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

_TTMFT!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN

WILL THIS SHOW IT HIT 1000 ENTRIES?:thumbsup:


----------



## 72dyme

Looking for one spot, if any one can't make it.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Steven Ortiz said:


> Can anyone tell me when Registration is on Saturday?


*Saturday 7am-6pm*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*5 more days till showtime:thumbsup:*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How much are wrist ban during move in


----------



## south side locos

how much are wrist bands? and can you post directions to hop.. im coming from arizona..


----------



## screwed up loco

I think bands were $20 last year


----------



## BarnYard

Do u still have that open spot?


----------



## elchuco




----------



## elchuco




----------



## elchuco




----------



## 76 Glass

Aztec Image cc will be in the House 4 more days till show..


----------



## Afterlife

What is the hour for the LA Show this Sunday?


----------



## 76 Glass

Got a member that can't make the show is there any way he can sell and transfer his pre reg???


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

almost here


----------



## ra8drfan

CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY (FUNDAY)


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 64Rag

It's going down this Sunday, can't wait for this one.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Looking for 2 bike regs ASAP


----------



## 72dyme

76 Glass said:


> Got a member that can't make the show is there any way he can sell and transfer his pre reg???


 is this spot still available. I sent you a pm. Let me know thanks


----------



## Sporty67

First year attending torrez show let's cee how it goes ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

I'm sure this has been asked... How much are extra wrist bands on Fri/Sat?


----------



## screwed up loco

Johnny562 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked... How much are extra wrist bands on Fri/Sat?


:twak:


----------



## 76 Glass

72dyme said:


> is this spot still available. I sent you a pm. Let me know thanks


Sorry Bro he got ride of it already. . Spensa


----------



## DIPN714

south side locos said:


> how much are wrist bands? and can you post directions to hop.. im coming from arizona..


KOOL AIDS 10230 FREEMAN 90670 SANTE FE SPRINGS CA
USE UR NAVAGATITION ON UR PHONE


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## 72dyme

Still looking for a extra spot. Let me know if anyone can't make it.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Johnny562 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked... How much are extra wrist bands on Fri/Sat?


*$25*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Sporty67 said:


> First year attending torrez show let's cee how it goes ttt


*IT WILL BE GOOD HOMIE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How much are wrist ban during move in


*$25*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Afterlife said:


> What is the hour for the LA Show this Sunday?


*12PM-6PM*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

south side locos said:


> how much are wrist bands? and can you post directions to hop.. im coming from arizona..


*$25*


----------



## mexhika

Dammitt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*4 MORE DAYS TILL SHOWTIME*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *$20 *


ALL WRISTBANDS ARE 25.00 DOLLARS NOT 20.00:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 72dyme

It's getting closer to the show. If any one can't make it. I'll buy your spot.


----------



## CREEPIN

*900 miles to go!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 1975 VERT

JUST CALLED TIM..... AND IT'S A FULL HOUSE!!!!!! Maybe next year?


----------



## LSANDOVAL006

prez from Classics may have an available spot primo. hope you have his number.


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::run::run:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

72dyme said:


> It's getting closer to the show. If any one can't make it. I'll buy your spot.


x2


----------



## Robert =woody65=

LSANDOVAL006 said:


> prez from Classics may have an available spot primo. hope you have his number.


i need one let me know


----------



## Robert =woody65=

1975 VERT said:


> JUST CALLED TIM..... AND IT'S A FULL HOUSE!!!!!! Maybe next year?


primo if you dont want it Ill take it


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

People's Choice said:


> ALL WRISTBANDS ARE 25.00 DOLLARS NOT 20.00:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

_*really sucks I wont be able to make it......*_


----------



## no joke

64Rag said:


>


badass video :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> ALL WRISTBANDS ARE 25.00 DOLLARS NOT 20.00:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

THIS SUNDAY GOING DOWN!! COME THRU!!!


----------



## NEGRO 63

ra8drfan said:


> CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY (FUNDAY)


X68


----------



## 19BELAIR57

How much is it to get in at the door without a wristband.


----------



## 1975 VERT

LSANDOVAL006 said:


> prez from Classics may have an available spot primo. hope you have his number.


THANK YOU PRIMO!!!:rimshot:


----------



## 1975 VERT

Robert =woody65= said:


> primo if you dont want it Ill take it


LET ME SEE WHAT HAPPENS PRI..... I WILL LET YOU KNOW?:dunno:


----------



## BIG LOUU

BACK TO THE TOP:run:


----------



## OG 61

Done Deal it's going down Sunday, it's finally here....


----------



## Chucky-LL

OG 61 said:


> Done Deal it's going down Sunday, it's finally here....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

*DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE SHOW IS ONLY GONNA BE INDOOR OR ARE WE GETTING THE OUTSIDE ASWELL?? 1 OR 2 FLOORS????:dunno:*


----------



## DIPN714

after hop;;;koolaids sunday eveneen;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

LoOpY said:


> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE SHOW IS ONLY GONNA BE INDOOR OR ARE WE GETTING THE OUTSIDE ASWELL?? 1 OR 2 FLOORS????:dunno:*


it dont matter just b there...u will no where u are;;;;;conformation;;;;dude


----------



## Jcs

O.b.c will be in the house


----------



## screwed up loco

same setup as last year. one floor, no outside area.


----------



## LoOpY

DIPN714 said:


> it dont matter just b there...u will no where u are;;;;;conformation;;;;dude


 *BIG AL SAID IT! JAJAJA:rofl::roflmao::rofl::thumbsup:*


----------



## LoOpY

screwed up loco said:


> same setup as last year. one floor, no outside area.


 *ORALE GRACIAS FOR THE INFO:thumbsup::thumbsup: SEE U OUT THEIR CALI IMAGE:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## mexhika

OG 61 said:


> Done Deal it's going down Sunday, it's finally here....


Ttt


----------



## sapo805

How much for tickets to get in?


----------



## screwed up loco

LoOpY said:


> *ORALE GRACIAS FOR THE INFO:thumbsup::thumbsup: SEE U OUT THEIR CALI IMAGE:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


simon limon! :nicoderm:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaish63

What time it start?


----------



## viejitocencoast

sapo805 said:


> How much for tickets to get in?


23 bucks u can buy em online


----------



## Ethan61

Counting it down!!


----------



## BIGJOE619

Just bought tix for me and my lady :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

do I need just the confirmation email to get in?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

19BELAIR57 said:


> How much is it to get in at the door without a wristband.


*$25*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Jcs said:


> O.b.c will be in the house


Cool, any xtra spots bro?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

LoOpY said:


> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE SHOW IS ONLY GONNA BE INDOOR OR ARE WE GETTING THE OUTSIDE ASWELL?? 1 OR 2 FLOORS????:dunno:*


*SAME AS LAST YR ONE FLOOR ONLY HOP OUTSIDE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Jcs said:


> O.b.c will be in the house


*SEE U HOMIES THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

OG 61 said:


> Done Deal it's going down Sunday, it's finally here....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Any spots avalíable? Anybody:tears:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

impalaish63 said:


> What time it start?


 *12PM - 6PM*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

JUIC'D64 said:


> do I need just the confirmation email to get in?


*NO U COULD JUST COME LIKE THAT THEY WILL HAVE THE LIST WHEN U SHOW UP*


----------



## Jcs

Robert =woody65= said:


> Cool, any xtra spots bro?


Sorry bro.could not get an extra one.i heard oldies got 50 spots and not all of them are going.


----------



## Jcs

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *SEE U HOMIES THERE :thumbsup:*


simon


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Jcs said:


> Sorry bro.could not get an extra one.i heard oldies got 50 spots and not all of them are going.


My homie needed one,


----------



## Jcs

Robert =woody65= said:


> My homie needed one,


best thing to do is go between fri and sat move in time and be on standby for absent registries.ill bet he will go in.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Jcs said:


> best thing to do is go between fri and sat move in time and be on standby for absent registries.ill bet he will go in.


It's worth a try brotha...


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::run::run: BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BIG LOUU said:


> :run::run::run: BACK TO THE TOP


QVO homie


----------



## lowdude13

Latins Finest c.c./b.c. loading up heading to L,A, super show:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!


----------



## Tony64ways

Loading six four up headin to Chico M M Hydros use the lift clean her up. Chevrolet be at the spot


----------



## sapo805

viejitocencoast said:


> 23 bucks u can buy em online


Thanks


----------



## LoOpY

*WHO NEEDS A SPOT??? :dunno:GOT EXTRA PRE REGESTERS, PM ME FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## Afterlife

How much ticket at the gate for Sunday?


----------



## bluedream323

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest c.c./b.c. loading up heading to L,A, super show:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


TTT !


----------



## drasticbean

Do we have pictured yet.


----------



## LoOpY

drasticbean said:


> Do we have pictured yet.


:nosad::nosad::nosad::nosad:


----------



## lowdude13

Latins Finest on the road to L.A. Show TTT


----------



## DIPN714

check this site


----------



## BarnYard

Do u still have that spot. Text me 562-650-3658


QUOTE=LoOpY;16789672]*WHO NEEDS A SPOT??? :dunno:GOT EXTRA PRE REGESTERS, PM ME FOR MORE INFO*[/QUOTE]


----------



## BarnYard

I wrote the wrong number. It's supposed to b 562-650-3659




BarnYard said:


> Do u still have that spot. Text me 562-650-3658
> 
> 
> QUOTE=LoOpY;16789672]*WHO NEEDS A SPOT??? :dunno:GOT EXTRA PRE REGESTERS, PM ME FOR MORE INFO*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


> Do we have pictured yet.


hno: Waiting...


----------



## 64Rag

The baddest show of the year is going down at the L.A.
Convention center.


----------



## drasticbean

I need some pics


----------



## TONY MONTANA

I SAY WE NEEDED DRASTICBEAN IN LA TO TAKE SAID PICS


----------



## ABRAXASS

Just bought my tickets......


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I have one extra spot:biggrin:


----------



## chicanito

I just want to give a big thanks to James and his Wife, from Torres empire that help me on the entrance. I find out that if you have more than one quarter tank of gas you can't go in. So him and his wife were all over the place, and asking every body for a hose so we can take the gas out and they came through. Thanks guys. If some of you guys are going tomorrow to take your low lows in make sure you don't have more than a quarter tank of gas so you don't go what I went through.


----------



## OG 61

chicanito said:


> I just want to give a big thanks to James and his Wife, from Torres empire that help me on the entrance. I find out that if you have more than one quarter tank of gas you can't go in. So him and his wife were all over the place, and asking every body for a hose so we can take the gas out and they came through. Thanks guys. If some of you guys are going tomorrow to take your low lows in make sure you don't have more than a quarter tank of gas so you don't go what I went through.




James and his wife are the best.


----------



## drasticbean

TONY MONTANA said:


> I SAY WE NEEDED DRASTICBEAN IN LA TO TAKE SAID PICS


I wish. Not this year


----------



## bigdogg323

ANYBODY KNOW HOW MUCH R THE TICKETS TO THE SHOW FOR THE SPECTATORS ANY INFO WOOD BE APRECIATE UT TKS IN ADVAVNCE


----------



## bigdogg323

drasticbean said:


> I wish. Not this year


:tears: y bean we need u out there buddy taking them badass pics we want to see


----------



## 6DEUCE6

bigdogg323 said:


> ANYBODY KNOW HOW MUCH R THE TICKETS TO THE SHOW FOR THE SPECTATORS ANY INFO WOOD BE APRECIATE UT TKS IN ADVAVNCE


$25.00


----------



## bigdogg323

6DEUCE6 said:


> $25.00


uffin: TKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Does the gas matter on the support vehicles.?


----------



## wence




----------



## johnnie65

Nice pics, keep them coming peeps


----------



## Los 210

Good pics


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Thanks Wence..Nice Pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider




----------



## MR.MAGIC

Wish I was there, Hope everyone has a safe and good time from CHICAGO to LOS ANGELES. Post them pics for us that couldn't make it, thanks. :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## MI 71

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Does the gas matter on the support vehicles.?


 yeah they want you to have a quarter tank of gas


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Robert =woody65= said:


> I have one extra spot:biggrin:


Sold


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: :cheesy:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## Emailad4me773

MR.MAGIC said:


> Wish I was there, Hope everyone has a safe and good time from CHICAGO to LOS ANGELES. Post them pics for us that couldn't make it, thanks. :thumbsup::wave:



Will do homie.Flying out tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MAGIC

Emailad4me773 said:


> Will do homie.Flying out tonight. :thumbsup:


Orale, have a safe trip homes. Looking forward to those pice. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

Lots of badd ass rides up in here the judges sure have there work cutout TTT for Torres Show


----------



## KURSED1

FOR THIS BEING THE BADDEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST...I FUCKIN HATE SEEING DIRTY WHITE WALLS ON NICE CARS, ESP. WITH TIRE DRESSING ON THEM. GACHO. HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO WIPE DOWN THE LLANTAS...JUST IN CASE U DIDNT CLEAN UR LLANTAS, MY NEPHEW WILL HAVE A RAG AND A BOTTLE OF BLEACH WHITE. $5 PER LLANTA Q-VO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> Lots of badd ass rides up in here the judges sure have there work cutout TTT for Torres Show


TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka

KURSED1 said:


> FOR THIS BEING THE BADDEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST...I FUCKIN HATE SEEING DIRTY WHITE WALLS ON NICE CARS, ESP. WITH TIRE DRESSING ON THEM. GACHO. HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO WIPE DOWN THE LLANTAS...JUST IN CASE U DIDNT CLEAN UR LLANTAS, MY NEPHEW WILL HAVE A RAG AND A BOTTLE OF BLEACH WHITE. $5 PER LLANTA Q-VO


:rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## ciscosfc

This is the "NEW" Super Show!! And Sam Torres is taking over NOR CAL in September for our own Super Show!! Looking forward to attending both shows!!

TTT for TORRES EMPIRE!! 
~SO CAL and NOR CAL ~


----------



## groovin ruben

what time does the show start?


----------



## lowdude13

groovin ruben said:


> what time does the show start?


12 none


----------



## screwed up loco

12


----------



## lowdude13

KURSED1 said:


> FOR THIS BEING THE BADDEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST...I FUCKIN HATE SEEING DIRTY WHITE WALLS ON NICE CARS, ESP. WITH TIRE DRESSING ON THEM. GACHO. HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO WIPE DOWN THE LLANTAS...JUST IN CASE U DIDNT CLEAN UR LLANTAS, MY NEPHEW WILL HAVE A RAG AND A BOTTLE OF BLEACH WHITE. $5 PER LLANTA Q-VO


If they r mile stars 20 them white walls turn yellow the next day lol


----------



## groovin ruben

lowdude13 said:


> 12 none


 Thank You !!


----------



## Jcs

ready for show tomorrow.


----------



## King of the Burbz

how many cars did Denver Roe cc take?i heard they was having a fleet


----------



## drasticbean

bigdogg323 said:


> :tears: y bean we need u out there buddy taking them badass pics we want to see


I really wish I could have made it to the show.


----------



## BIG LOUU

THE NEW L A SUPER SHOW :run:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Jcs

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 669708


nice pic homie


----------



## Homie Styln

Well looks like I'm gonna miss the show again this year Sam-Tim.. Homie Styln still on the come back. Couldn't get ready in time.. Next year:facepalm:...


----------



## chicanito

Latin World C. C. In the House


----------



## baldylatino

Lets see more pics!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Jcs said:


> View attachment 669697
> View attachment 669696
> ready for show tomorrow.


looking Good bro


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> THE NEW L A SUPER SHOW :run:


true true


----------



## wence

jcs here you go


----------



## Jcs

Robert =woody65= said:


> looking Good bro


thanks carnal.next project is a rag house homie


----------



## rollin 72 monte

wence said:


> jcs here you go


damn looks clean ese


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Jcs said:


> View attachment 669697
> View attachment 669696
> ready for show tomorrow.


OBC in the house clean


----------



## rollin 72 monte

wence said:


> jcs here you go


wence weres that 63 ive been hearing about


----------



## wence

rollin 72 monte said:


> wence weres that 63 ive been hearing about


this one? lol


----------



## Jcs

rollin 72 monte said:


> damn looks clean ese


thanks carnal


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


BIG LOUU said:


> THE NEW L A SUPER SHOW :run:


----------



## droppedltd

whos performing?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:







:facepalm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

droppedltd said:


> whos performing?


:rimshot: RODNEY O !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow

More pics


----------



## 19BELAIR57

Do kids pay full price at the doors ???


----------



## bigdogg323

83lowlow said:


> More pics


:yes:


----------



## screwed up loco

Ready for tomorrow! See yall there. Thanks again big Tim. Preciate the love! :h5:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Here's some pics I took today, so stay tune for more pics from Ancheta Workshop


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## JUST2C

wence said:


> jcs here you go





wence said:


> this one? lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## glidenlows

How much r da tickets for da day of da show


----------



## BigLos

glidenlows said:


> How much r da tickets for da day of da show


 I here they're $25 each ticket day of show and kids 10yrs and under are free


----------



## bigdogg323

BigLos said:


> I here they're $25 each ticket day of show and kids 10yrs and under are free


I hope so


----------



## glidenlows

Were can we buy da tickets at for da show


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Jcs said:


> thanks carnal.next project is a rag house homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

19BELAIR57 said:


> Do kids pay full price at the doors ???


10 And under free


----------



## Robert =woody65=

glidenlows said:


> Were can we buy da tickets at for da show


at the door


----------



## lowdude13

Latins Finest is ready












even shy girl lol


----------



## BIG LOUU

Jcs said:


> nice pic homie


THANK'S


----------



## Amahury760

Anyone have a wristband for sale
Lmk.


----------



## lowdude13

BIG LOUU said:


> THE NEW L A SUPER SHOW :run:


x2:thumbsup: y go to vegas when we have L.A. super show here in so, cali well organized in setting up TTT for Sam Torres


----------



## USMC59




----------



## glidenlows

Thankz bro so glide-in-lows cc will b da house at da show yeeeee


----------



## 1SEXY80

Where's the bands at


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Keep the pics coming guys, and thanks in advance!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

It's Show Time!!!


----------



## chopp64

My first Torres empire show can't wait to roll up ... And roll up some more lol ... Hope everyone going to show has a safe drive to and from show !


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

The show starts at 12 rite?:dunno:


----------



## rollin 72 monte

wence said:


> this one? lol


that one ese that shit is clean laying frame


----------



## Richiecool69elka

USMC59 said:


>


Looking Good SUPERIORS..:thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## drasticbean

thanks for the pics...


----------



## drasticbean

I missed out....


----------



## bigdogg323

drasticbean said:


> I missed out....


:yes:


----------



## screwed up loco

drasticbean said:


> I missed out....


vegas will be poppin too. see ya in oct bruh! :h5:


----------



## screwed up loco

Don't forget after the show head on over to Red Cup Sundays across the street to get yo swerve on!


----------



## bigdogg323

Post up sum pics


----------



## fool2

bigdogg323 said:


> Post up sum pics


x2


----------



## 19BELAIR57

Shows almost over , now were to ???
Great show...


----------



## chopp64

Where's everyone crusing to after the show ??


----------



## RdnLow63

great show


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16790081


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

WAT CAN I SAY, BAD ASS SHOW. PROPS TO SAM TORRES AND THE TORRES EMPIRE FAMILY
HERES A LIL PIC TO SUM IT ALL UP FOR THE BIG DOGS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style Will Be There Next Year!!!! :thumbsup:

_


----------



## 19BELAIR57

No cruising tonight ???


----------



## bigdogg323

19BELAIR57 said:


> No cruising tonight ???


Mostly everbody gonna be At the shaw homie


----------



## chopp64

Where @ on he shaw


----------



## FiveNine619

There's a riot on the shaw


----------



## G-body_Hopper

http://static.photobucket.com/playe....com/albums/y139/SV_Rider/hop/VIDEO0029-1.mp4


----------



## Amahury760

GREAT SHOW, thanks to Sam and his crew, great job, 
MEMBERS only cc. Southern cal had a great time.?


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics I took today, so stay tune for more pics from Ancheta Workshop


BASS ASS BROTHER=====


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## fool2

FiveNine619 said:


> There's a riot on the shaw


:rofl:


----------



## SAUL

Congrats to Jr Garcia from Imperials Los Angeles. His Ride Guilty Pleasure took 2nd in sweepstakes and 1st in Radical. Well deserved


----------



## SAUL




----------



## G-body_Hopper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbdY_yEqIWk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Orange cutty after the hop


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## socalconcepts

Great show we had a blast


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

X2..:thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay

Tradition so cal had a blast..great show.huge turn out.big dogs came out to play.maybe next yr we can fill both floors...we can do it..


----------



## BIG LOUU

lowdude13 said:


> x2:thumbsup: y go to vegas when we have L.A. super show here in so, cali well organized in setting up TTT for Sam Torres


:yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*THIS YR SHOW WAS ANOTHER ONE IN THE BOOKS LOTS OF HISTORY THIS YR AND A LOT OF EYE CANDY CARS AND LADYS FROM ALL OVER THAT CAME OUT HOPE U ALL ENJOY MY COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ GIRLZ SEE U ALL AGAIN NEXT YOUR TEAM TORRES EMPIRE AND COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ AND MY BROTHER JAMES AND SONIA HOLD IT DOWN FOR THE PEOPLE KEEP PUSHING FOR BIGGER THINGS NEXT YR HOPE U ALL LIKE TO SEE DANNY TREJO EMILIO RIVERA MY BOY MC.PANCHO WHO COULD BRING ALL THEM GUYS TO A SHOW NO ONE ELES CAN BUT HERE AT THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPER SHOW :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

BY FAR ONE OF THE BEXT SHOWS WE HAVE EVER BEEN TO. THANKS TO ALL THAT MADE THIS HAPPEN FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS CC. CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Just_Looking

SAUL said:


> Congrats to Jr Garcia from Imperials Los Angeles. His Ride Guilty Pleasure took 2nd in sweepstakes and 1st in Radical. Well deserved


Thanks Saul.


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

LATINS FINEST C.C./B.C HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS SAM FOR BRINGING BACK THE SUPER SHOW TO L.A. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

Name of the bikini contest winner???


----------



## bigdogg323

lowdude13 said:


> LATINS FINEST C.C./B.C HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS SAM FOR BRINGING BACK THE SUPER SHOW TO L.A. :thumbsup:


X2!! :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

AMYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE uffin:


----------



## chicanito

Latin World had a blast can't wait till next year.


----------



## groovin ruben

:thumbsup: Great Show !!!


----------



## STYLECC61

STYLE has a great time:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Keep the Flickas comin' !!!


----------



## 64Rag

This was the baddest and biggest show. Don't forget
About the next biggest and badest show the Torres empire 
Woodland Supershow September 28th.


----------



## STYLECC61

AMETHYST on full display


----------



## OMAR TRECE

bigdogg323 said:


> AMYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE uffin:





















_*Ill post more tonight driving Home right now!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## LoOpY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

*LO LOW'S CAR CLUB SFV AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SUPER SHOW2013 ONCE AGAIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LoOpY




----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## viejitocencoast

1


----------



## viejitocencoast




----------



## viejitocencoast




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## 1964rag

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## Bounsir

OMAR TRECE said:


>


That's a clean ass cutty:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Jcs




----------



## Jcs

Bad ass show.cant wait till next year.


----------



## gentephx




----------



## gentephx




----------



## EL RAIDER

bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

DAMN GOOD SHOW TORRES UNIDOS LOS ANGELES HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Rollin73

gentephx said:


> View attachment 670218
> View attachment 670220
> View attachment 670221
> View attachment 670221
> View attachment 670222
> View attachment 670222


TTMFT! LA GENTE PHOENIX AZ HAD A GREAT TIME! THX TORRES EMPIRE BAD ASS SHOW!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice pics Omar! Good seeing you yesterday. Keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

ONTARIO CLASSICS HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TORRES EMPIRE.


----------



## STYLECC61

Daniel Ayala with Mark Wood (Lakeside) and Sam Torres


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

View attachment 670243

ONTARIO CLASSICS HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TORRES EMPIRE.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## Tony64ways

CHEVROLET took 1 trophy and Dee-Bo's bike so good lookin Sam


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Thank you for a great show Sam. And special thanks to JAMES for going out of his wayand showing great hospitality to all the clubs. Getting all our registration in on time.


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Jcs said:


> View attachment 670214
> View attachment 670215
> View attachment 670217


Looking good hommie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

more?


----------



## eastbay_drop

We ha a good time out there, well worth the trip from nor cal, especially since these 3 hadn't be shown together since 96! 2nd place mild custom 20" bike, 1st place street custom mini truck, 2nd place full custom mini truck, and 2nd place best in show mini truck


----------



## Jcs

rollin 72 monte said:


> Looking good hommie


thanks homie.doing it again at oldies show San Fernando.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

eastbay_drop said:


> We ha a good time out there, well worth the trip from nor cal, especially since these 3 hadn't be shown together since 96! 2nd place mild custom 20" bike, 1st place street custom mini truck, 2nd place full custom mini truck, and 2nd place best in show mini truck


nice throw back rides there kool to see they around still:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

ELITE Car and Bike Club had a Blast!!! See ya Next Year


----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: TOGETHER HAD A BLAST!! :boink:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics.Thanks..


----------



## Uno Malo

wence said:


> this one? lol


Nice picture Wence thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Nice pics Omar! Good seeing you yesterday. Keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:



THANKS BROTHER


----------



## OMAR TRECE

*THE MONEY SHOT FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

posting some pictures for my brother


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Emailad4me773

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> BY FAR ONE OF THE BEXT SHOWS WE HAVE EVER BEEN TO. THANKS TO ALL THAT MADE THIS HAPPEN FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS CC. CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR.


Yeah Bone thugs-n-harmony snapped. Put on a very good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## big C

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Damn this 65 wagon is fucking tits


----------



## sikonenine

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANKS BROTHER





OMAR TRECE said:


> *THE MONEY SHOT FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





OMAR TRECE said:


>


Sick ass pics like always Omar!:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

OMAR TRECE said:


> *THE MONEY SHOT FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

GREAT PICTURES


----------



## UNIQUES

UniqueS car club had a good time....will be there next year


----------



## OG53




----------



## BIGTITO64

which hoe one and any more pics


----------



## ESE JAVIER

Good show had a blast got 2nd In mid Suv 
Thanks


----------



## peanuthpls

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 nice pic


----------



## OMAR TRECE

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80

OG53 said:


>


Next Bad Ass Show In Bakersfield Homies. Come On


----------



## OMAR TRECE

*Thanks everyone i have Lots more coming!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## bigdogg323

Great pics omar :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

THANKS


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Nice pics


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

Great Show! Memories Car Club OC


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

:fool2:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Nice pics


Thank You!


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE

AZTLAN MEXICALI ALWAYS REPPIN AT TORRES EMPIRE SHOW


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SOME OF US---- GOOD JOB FRIENDS POST THEM PICS


----------



## rolldawg213

Bad azz show


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE

peanuthpls said:


> nice pic


YOU ROCKED IT BRO TILL THE WHEELS FALL TRUE G SHIT DOG LOVE YOUR RIDE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## NEGRO 63

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Thanks for this Badass pic it was nice seeing you carnal


----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## BIG LOUU

we had a geat time at the show thanks torres empire


----------



## OMAR TRECE

***** 63 said:


> Thanks for this Badass pic it was nice seeing you carnal


Anytime ***** good times !


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## OMAR TRECE

DREAM ON PICS


----------



## OMAR TRECE

HOOCHIE MAMA---------------


----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## 46'Areosedan

Some nice cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## SergDog82

Very nice pictures..


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## King of the Burbz

eastbay_drop said:


> We ha a good time out there, well worth the trip from nor cal, especially since these 3 hadn't be shown together since 96! 2nd place mild custom 20" bike, 1st place street custom mini truck, 2nd place full custom mini truck, and 2nd place best in show mini truck


awww shit!minis!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## blue jay

Bounsir said:


> That's a clean ass cutty:thumbsup::worship:


Thanks homie...


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE

chicanito said:


> Thank you for the support and the pictures familia grafix always coming through. Latin World C. C.


Anytime Brother Good job the Monte looks Great !


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## G-body_Hopper




----------



## G-body_Hopper




----------



## Amahury760




----------



## Amahury760




----------



## Amahury760




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## CREEPIN

The show, The people and The rides :thumbsup:!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Hi all,

Just posted some pics from the Torres Empire Car show, Los Angeles
Please click link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-29.html#post16797632


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## 65chevyridah

Damn bad ass picture :thumbsup:





OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## chicanito

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Thanks Omar for the support to Latin World C. C. And the pictures.


----------



## Ariztlan

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## rnaudin

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just posted some pics from the Torres Empire Car show, Los Angeles
> Please click link below
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-29.html#post16797632


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bounsir

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63




----------



## Rico63




----------



## B-RAY




----------



## B-RAY




----------



## B-RAY

* MORNINGWOOD OF ORANGE COUNTY






*


----------



## javib760

OMAR TRECE said:


> SOME OF US---- GOOD JOB FRIENDS POST THEM PICS


POST THE ONE YOU TOOK,THAT HAS ANCHETA WORKSHOP IN IT


----------



## fool2

OMAR TRECE said:


> HOOCHIE MAMA---------------


what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## B-RAY

*OLD STYLE OF ORANGE COUNTY






*


----------



## B-RAY

*OLD STYLE OF ORANGE COUNTY *


----------



## B-RAY

*OLD STYLE OF ORANGE COUNTY *


----------



## CHENTE




----------



## B-RAY

*OLD STYLE ... SUPERIORS... MORNINGWOOD.. ALL FROM ORANGE COUNTY... WE HAD A GREAT TIME ").. THANK YOU






*


----------



## javib760

*AZTLANCC MEXICALI
*


----------



## B-RAY




----------



## B-RAY

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## B-RAY




----------



## B-RAY




----------



## LoOpY




----------



## Chucky-LL

B-RAY said:


> View attachment 670768


:thumbsup::fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL

B-RAY said:


> View attachment 670825
> View attachment 670826
> View attachment 670827
> View attachment 670828
> View attachment 670829


:rofl:


----------



## Chucky-LL

B-RAY said:


> View attachment 670767


:h5:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

:thumbsup:repping NEW MEXICO


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics Omar.Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

*big M*


----------



## Chucky-LL

*big M*



















:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

*LO LOW'S CAR CLUB :run::fool2::rofl::biggrin:*


----------



## El Sureno 48

Classic Oldies CC, Bridgetown Oldies CC, Viejitos ELA CC, had a good time.....


----------



## Johnny562

Did anyone get her name???


----------



## El Aztec Pride

hno: ROBERTS 'BOMB THREAT" :run:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics Omar.Thanks:thumbsup:



Your Welcome bro thanks for the props-


----------



## OMAR TRECE

chicanito said:


> Thanks Omar for the support to Latin World C. C. And the pictures.


Anytime Chicanito Good time kicking it Brother-


----------



## CREEPIN

It was great to rep for all the Gente from New Mexico. We were welcomed in LA from all the good gente from Los Angeles.




DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> :thumbsup:repping NEW MEXICO


----------



## OMAR TRECE

javib760 said:


> POST THE ONE YOU TOOK,THAT HAS ANCHETA WORKSHOP IN IT


----------



## OMAR TRECE

fool2 said:


> what kind of camera do you use?


I just made this pic Bigger but i use a Canon T3I


----------



## OMAR TRECE

65chevyridah said:


> Damn bad ass picture :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro-:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## south side locos

WHERE WAS LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB? I didnt see any of their cars...too bad cause they have some nice rides, why build them if not going to show them especially in your backyard ...just saying....oh well maybe next year...thanks


----------



## el guey

south side locos said:


> WHERE WAS LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB? I didnt see any of their cars...too bad cause they have some nice rides, why build them if not going to show them especially in your backyard ...just saying....oh well maybe next year...thanks


 i believe they were there last year


----------



## CHENTE




----------



## CHENTE




----------



## DKM ATX

CREEPIN said:


> It was great to rep for all the Gente from New Mexico. We were welcomed in LA from all the good gente from Los Angeles.


Love this car why so few pics of this 59


----------



## CHENTE




----------



## CHENTE

_*Old Style Orange County in da House !!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## CHENTE




----------



## CHENTE




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## Impalas 4ever




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## CREEPIN

GREAT TIME IN LA


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Thanks Sam, the entire Torres Empire family and all the riders for coming out and making this a great show. I had a great time! Can't wait for next year!


----------



## CREEPIN




----------



## King of the Burbz

south side locos said:


> WHERE WAS LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB? I didnt see any of their cars...too bad cause they have some nice rides, why build them if not going to show them especially in your backyard ...just saying....oh well maybe next year...thanks


maybe there permission slips were revoked :dunno:


----------



## CREEPIN

SUPER MODEL


----------



## BigVics58

El Aztec Pride said:


> hno: ROBERTS 'BOMB THREAT" :run:


That's bad ass


----------



## nos1962

GOOD SHOW BUT .NEED TO GET NEW JUDGING PUT CARS IN WRONG CATEGORY .:nono:


----------



## ph19

Johnny562 said:


> Did anyone get her name???
> 
> View attachment 670912



Berdie


----------



## ph19

B-RAY said:


> View attachment 670768


Sexy Berdie


----------



## Maximus1959

:roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

Johnny562 said:


> Did anyone get her name???
> 
> View attachment 670912
> [/Q?


----------



## del barrio

6DEUCE6 said:


> Thanks Sam, the entire Torres Empire family and all the riders for coming out and making this a great show. I had a great time! Can't wait for next year!
> View attachment 671051


great pictures you've done! and post more pics of your deuce!


----------



## tezza

what were the results of the show.. who got best of show??


----------



## Impalas 4ever




----------



## Impalas 4ever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Johnny562

ph19 said:


> Berdie


:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Great pics everyone thanks for sharing, now the whole world wants to know what's that clubs name^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BIGJ77MC

88spokes said:


> Great pics everyone thanks for sharing, now the whole world wants to know what's that clubs name^^^^^^^^^^^


If ur talking bout the 10 cars in their own section with no plaques. The club name is PEGASUS


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Yea, thanks bad ass rides


----------



## Chucky-LL

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 671198
> View attachment 671199
> View attachment 671200
> View attachment 671201
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
> View attachment 671202


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jcs

BIGJ77MC said:


> If ur talking bout the 10 cars in their own section with no plaques. The club name is PEGASUS


former club lifestyle


----------



## LoOpY

88spokes said:


> Great pics everyone thanks for sharing, now the whole world wants to know what's that clubs name^^^^^^^^^^^


* :thumbsup: *


----------



## bigdogg323

this is a badass ride  uffin: who's is it :dunno:


----------



## 1960vert

:thumbsup:


Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 671198
> View attachment 671199
> View attachment 671200
> View attachment 671201
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
> View attachment 671202


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

el guey said:


> i believe they were there last year


*NOPE NOT LAST YR ONLY THE FIRST YR *


----------



## 63truspox

ttt


----------



## 63truspox

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 671189
> View attachment 671190
> View attachment 671191
> View attachment 671192
> View attachment 671193
> View attachment 671194
> View attachment 671195
> View attachment 671196
> View attachment 671197


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63truspox

nos1962 said:


> GOOD SHOW BUT .NEED TO GET NEW JUDGING PUT CARS IN WRONG CATEGORY .:nono:




Yea that's messed up bro. They put me under a category under mild custom when my car is street-no chrome undercarriage. that's some BS right there!


----------



## 1960vert

63truspox said:


> Yea that's messed up bro. They put me under a category under mild custom when my car is street-no chrome undercarriage. that's some BS right there!



I thought I was the only one that got screwed in the 60's. I lost to someone with a small steering wheel and no set up. Might as well be OG Class.


----------



## nos1962

1960vert said:


> I thought I was the only one that got screwed in the 60's. I lost to someone with a small steering wheel and no set up. Might as well be OG Class.



YEA HOMES! I GOT 3RD WENT UP AGAINST A 63 FULL DISPLAY FULL CHROME SETUP FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, 2TONE INTERIOR AND HE GOT 1ST FOR STREET. THAT SHOULD BE SEMI-OR MILD CUSTOM NOT STREET.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## baldylatino

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 671189
> View attachment 671190
> View attachment 671191
> View attachment 671192
> View attachment 671193
> View attachment 671194
> View attachment 671195
> View attachment 671196
> View attachment 671197


WOW Great quality pics, I guess Jae taught you right! Keep em coming!


----------



## CHENTE




----------



## Johnny562

Jcs said:


> former club lifestyle


----------



## fool2

OMAR TRECE said:


> I just made this pic Bigger but i use a Canon T3I


uffin:


----------



## johnnie65

I know that yellow duece vert in that line up with 59 and 61 is johns old car. He was former member of lifestyle before joing east side car club.


----------



## ed1983

BIGJ77MC said:


> If ur talking bout the 10 cars in their own section with no plaques. The club name is PEGASUS


AINT SUM OF THOSE CARS MISTER CARTOONS


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

CHENTE said:


> View attachment 670989


The one that got away..... Smoking hot, bad ass broad. She make the car stand out.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup: GREAT SHOW!! :boink:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

ed1983 said:


> AINT SUM OF THOSE CARS MISTER CARTOONS


Yes


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

nos1962 said:


> YEA HOMES! I GOT 3RD WENT UP AGAINST A 63 FULL DISPLAY FULL CHROME SETUP FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, 2TONE INTERIOR AND HE GOT 1ST FOR STREET. THAT SHOULD BE SEMI-OR MILD CUSTOM NOT STREET.


I thought the same thing. I wonder what the judges definition of street was. Pretty soon your gonna have to have suicide hood and trunk for the street class. Oh well... just makes me step my game up.


----------



## Impalas 4ever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## riden on whitewall

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics I took today, so stay tune for more pics from Ancheta Workshop .... :wow:....


.....$$$$ SHOT!!!!. :bowrofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Bad ass pic's Brothers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hmmm! Desicions... Decisions.....  _


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Goood show


----------



## Impalas 4ever




----------



## joe bristol

A lot more pics here!!











http://cirkula.com/torres-empire-l-a-super-show/


----------



## rolldawg213

nos1962 said:


> GOOD SHOW BUT .NEED TO GET NEW JUDGING PUT CARS IN WRONG CATEGORY .:nono:


X79


----------



## Impalas 4ever




----------



## Impalas 4ever




----------



## DREAM ON

BIGJ77MC said:


> If ur talking bout the 10 cars in their own section with no plaques. The club name is PEGASUS


WE ARE NOT A CLUB AND WE DON'T FLY ANY CLUB NAME. WE FLY A SYMBOL THAT IS PART OF OUR PAST.


----------



## El Socio 8005

DREAM ON said:


> WE ARE NOT A CLUB AND WE DON'T FLY ANY CLUB NAME. WE FLY A SYMBOL THAT IS PART OF OUR PAST.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63truspox

nos1962 said:


> YEA HOMES! I GOT 3RD WENT UP AGAINST A 63 FULL DISPLAY FULL CHROME SETUP FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, 2TONE INTERIOR AND HE GOT 1ST FOR STREET. THAT SHOULD BE SEMI-OR MILD CUSTOM NOT STREET.


 yea homes just found out that these fools stayed after and walked the judges through their cars. Now that is some shady shit!


----------



## Bird

63truspox said:


> yea homes just found out that these fools stayed after and walked the judges through their cars. Now that is some shady shit!


LMAO. Dude dont start those rumors!! No body was there but the judges and a few photographers. 

To clarify your previous posts!! You can have a chrome undercariage and chrome set up and stay in street!! Modifications, paint and an altered interior is what throws you up!


----------



## javib760

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly

nos1962 said:


> GOOD SHOW BUT .NEED TO GET NEW JUDGING PUT CARS IN WRONG CATEGORY .:nono:





63truspox said:


> Yea that's messed up bro. They put me under a category under mild custom when my car is street-no chrome undercarriage. that's some BS right there!





1960vert said:


> I thought I was the only one that got screwed in the 60's. I lost to someone with a small steering wheel and no set up. Might as well be OG Class.





nos1962 said:


> YEA HOMES! I GOT 3RD WENT UP AGAINST A 63 FULL DISPLAY FULL CHROME SETUP FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, 2TONE INTERIOR AND HE GOT 1ST FOR STREET. THAT SHOULD BE SEMI-OR MILD CUSTOM NOT STREET.





ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> I thought the same thing. I wonder what the judges definition of street was. Pretty soon your gonna have to have suicide hood and trunk for the street class. Oh well... just makes me step my game up.



HOW ABOUT ALL YOU POST PICTURES OF YOUR CARS.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Bird said:


> LMAO. Dude dont start those rumors!! No body was there but the judges and a few photographers.
> 
> To clarify your previous posts!! You can have a chrome undercariage and chrome set up and stay in street!! Modifications, paint and an altered interior is what throws you up!


I was there Late and The Sic team was Working there ass off ----


----------



## Bird

OMAR TRECE said:


> I was there Late and The Sic team was Working there ass off ----


Thanks Omar but it wasnt just us. We worked with the crew from up North. Some reputable guys with reputable builds from the past.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Found a pic of you guy's at work-


----------



## nos1962

Bird said:


> LMAO. Dude dont start those rumors!! No body was there but the judges and a few photographers.
> 
> To clarify your previous posts!! You can have a chrome undercariage and chrome set up and stay in street!! Modifications, paint and an altered interior is what throws you up!


Thanks for clearing that up for me homey. 1st place winner for street 60's has chrome under carriage, chrome setup, pinstripe silver leaf, 2tone interior and all the accessories. That should've got bumped up! Just sayin" right? We got robbed.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Bird

Dude. I'm not gonna have a pissing contest with you but AcceSsories does not boost you up!! LMFAO!!


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## crenshaw magraw

a few of the pics I took at Torres empire. This has to be the best show I been to. Big ups to Sam Torres n crew for putting together another great show


----------



## crenshaw magraw

had to get a pic of el Rey. One of my favorite impalas


----------



## crenshaw magraw

this 65 was really nice. Wish I would of got more pics of it


----------



## elchuco




----------



## elchuco

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Thanks everyone i have Lots more coming!
> 
> *


----------



## galss

TTT


Marty McFly said:


> HOW ABOUT ALL YOU POST PICTURES OF YOUR CARS.


----------



## galss

:thumbsup:


Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 671466
> View attachment 671467
> View attachment 671468
> View attachment 671470
> View attachment 671471
> View attachment 671473
> View attachment 671475


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

good pic Omar!! 



OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## galss

Bird said:


> LMAO. Dude dont start those rumors!! No body was there but the judges and a few photographers.
> 
> To clarify your previous posts!! You can have a chrome undercariage and chrome set up and stay in street!! Modifications, paint and an altered interior is what throws you up!


 Opened a can of worms-that car did have custom interior and paint. 1st place winner -60's street convertibles should post a picture -not a street car!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> good pic Omar!!


THANKS MARVIN Good job on your Post also---


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## COPPERTONECADI

looking good out their fellas killing em... fellas looking sharp...:thumbsup: together ttt......


----------



## ciscosfc

https://www.facebook.com/francisco.mazzini/media_set?set=a.618631364828787.1073741836.100000457874334&type=1

my album from the show. well worth the trip from Nor Cal!! All pics taken with a Go Pro camera. sorry bout the fuzzy ones.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ GIRLZ PUTTING IN WORK ALL DAY LONG AND JUST FOR OUR BIG SHOW TTMFT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Marty McFly

galss said:


> TTT


 post up your car too.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Marty McFly said:


> HOW ABOUT ALL YOU POST PICTURES OF YOUR CARS.











Don't trip holmes! I never thought I was gonna a win anything, that's not why I went. My point was only that I disagree with the judges version of street. My opinion is street should be driven in laid out and then driven home, no chrome. 

My opinion

I can have mine and you can have yours.

Besides that very very small aspect, this was an amazing show!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 671611
> View attachment 671612
> View attachment 671614
> View attachment 671616
> View attachment 671617
> View attachment 671618


TTT


----------



## blue jay

TRADITION CC. SO*CAL had a great time as always.BEST SHOW,BEST LOCATION.A MUST ATTEND EVENT .if you were not here.i dont know what your doing..:dunno: last yr.i took a first place trophy home,and this yr i took a third place trophy.this yr the 80's class was filled with crazy clean rides.so im very happy with a third place trophy. TTMFT.FOR THE BIRDS WHOLE CREW :thumbsup: .will deffinitly be there again next yr and the yrs following.TTMFT FOR TORRES EMPIRE..:worship:


----------



## Ariztlan

LA Super Show Picks 2013


----------



## pop roc

i just wan to say to the judges thanks because i won 1 place street with a my black 62impala an i didn't expect it i thought the shows were full of politics again thanks


----------



## Uno Malo

pop roc said:


> i just wan to say to the judges thanks because i won 1 place street with a my black 62impala an i didn't expect it i thought the shows were full of politics again thanks


Post a pic bro


----------



## skan91

2nd place street 60s convertible.... I'm happy with that ... Lots of nice rides


----------



## skan91




----------



## skan91




----------



## Afterlife

blue jay said:


> View attachment 671741
> 
> 
> TRADITION CC. SO*CAL had a great time as always.BEST SHOW,BEST LOCATION.A MUST ATTEND EVENT .if you were not here.i dont know what your doing..:dunno: last yr.i took a first place trophy home,and this yr i took a third place trophy.this yr the 80's class was filled with crazy clean rides.so im very happy with a third place trophy. TTMFT.FOR THE BIRDS WHOLE CREW :thumbsup: .will deffinitly be there again next yr and the yrs following.TTMFT FOR TORRES EMPIRE..:worship:


Congratulation! Does anyone have picture who won 1st place of 80s?


----------



## longbeachryder

. First place 80's lux


----------



## 1960vert

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> View attachment 671727
> 
> 
> Don't trip holmes! I never thought I was gonna a win anything, that's not why I went. My point was only that I disagree with the judges version of street. My opinion is street should be driven in laid out and then driven home, no chrome.
> 
> My opinion
> 
> I can have mine and you can have yours.
> 
> Besides that very very small aspect, this was an amazing show!


 ttt


----------



## Marty McFly

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> View attachment 671727
> 
> 
> Don't trip holmes! I never thought I was gonna a win anything, that's not why I went. My point was only that I disagree with the judges version of street. My opinion is street should be driven in laid out and then driven home, no chrome.
> 
> My opinion
> 
> I can have mine and you can have yours.
> 
> Besides that very very small aspect, this was an amazing show!


 Your opinion of what is street class is where the problem lies. Your car is nice though.


----------



## LoOpY

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> View attachment 671727
> 
> 
> Don't trip holmes! I never thought I was gonna a win anything, that's not why I went. My point was only that I disagree with the judges version of street. My opinion is street should be driven in laid out and then driven home, no chrome.
> 
> My opinion
> 
> I can have mine and you can have yours.
> 
> Besides that very very small aspect, this was an amazing show!


 X2 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63

3rd place semi mild then hit Crenshaw afterwards had fun


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL;;TOOK THE DPR HOP;;1ST PLACE


----------



## chicanito

OMAR TRECE said:


> I was there Late and The Sic team was Working there ass off ----


You right but they were judging the wrong categories.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

chicanito said:


> You right but they were judging the wrong categories.


:roflmao:everyone that lost always complains guess what that means you need to step ur game up simple


----------



## speedyshowtime

I took 1st place semi custom thank you Torres


----------



## speedyshowtime

i pulled in @ 5 45 pm saturday and had 1 hour to set up my 62 on jack stands and display short notice.Got 1st place 60s semi custom


----------



## CREEPIN

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:everyone that lost always complains guess what that means you need to step ur game up simple


True. We have to learn to take it easy. The showing of our cars for the public is the real trophy. They deserve to see our best. uffin:


----------



## baldylatino

speedyshowtime said:


> i pulled in @ 5 45 pm saturday and had 1 hour to set up my 62 on jack stands and display short notice.Got 1st place 60s semi custom
> View attachment 671889


Nice


----------



## BIG LOUU

I HAD A GREAT TIME THIS IS MY 3 RD YEAR GOING WITH MY CAR FIRST TIME WINNING I DO IT FOR FUN THANK'S TORRES FOR A GREAT SHOW


----------



## JOHN818

Brought this 60 to Torres Empire... Had a good ass time... Didnt take any trophies but I Met some cool ass people and got to chill with my CHEVROLET family... Pulled out of there feeling like a winner... Thanks Torres Empire see you again next year...


----------



## JOHN818

BIG LOUU said:


> I HAD A GREAT TIME THIS IS MY 3 RD YEAR GOING WITH MY CAR FIRST TIME WINNING I DO IT FOR FUN THANK'S TORRES FOR A GREAT SHOW


I feel the same way homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818

speedyshowtime said:


> i pulled in @ 5 45 pm saturday and had 1 hour to set up my 62 on jack stands and display short notice.Got 1st place 60s semi custom
> View attachment 671889


Badass car Speedy :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE




----------



## CHENTE

Old Style got their ICE Chest taking away but we still had a firme time.......:rofl:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

TTT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

HAD A GOOD TIME...TOGETHER CC...L.A.


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## JOHN818

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice work Omar...


----------



## Jcs

1st place full custom 70's.had great time.met lots of cool people.without all off our cars show would not happen.thanks all off lowriders that showed up.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

JOHN818 said:


> Nice work Omar...


Thanks Brother


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## JOHN818

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Love the picture!!! The homies wife. Thanks bro.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

JOHN818 said:


> Love the picture!!! The homies wife. Thanks bro.


NO PROBLEM I HOPE TO SEE THAT BIKE ALL DONE UP ONE DAY HAHAHAHA-


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## NEGRO 63

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Damn omar you always make my bucket look good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6

pop roc said:


> i just wan to say to the judges thanks because i won 1 place street with a my black 62impala an i didn't expect it i thought the shows were full of politics again thanks


You built a beautiful ride Bro! You deserved it! It was nice meeting you. Marlon


----------



## OMAR TRECE

***** 63 said:


> Damn omar you always make my bucket look good


This Bucket go BOOM Sick ass Ranfla HOMIE----


----------



## OMAR TRECE

_*LIKE FATHER LIKE SON!*_


----------



## 6DEUCE6

del barrio said:


> great pictures you've done! and post more pics of your deuce!


Thanks!


----------



## mandoUniquesoc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zZQvkJYOm4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mandoUniquesoc




----------



## Maximus1959

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:everyone that lost always complains guess what that means you need to step ur game up simple


Best post in this topic. If you are worried, tired, or pissed off about being beat. Step your game up and build something that people/judges cannot deny. Lot's of badd ass rides out there. Not everyone can win; especially in LA.


----------



## JROCK

crenshaw magraw said:


> View attachment 671624
> this 65 was really nice. Wish I would of got more pics of it


:wow: EYE AGREE! DOES ANYBODY GOT MORE ADDITIONAL PICS OR INFORMATION ON THIS CAR?! :yes::thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

mandoUniquesoc said:


>


BANGIN VIDEO MANDOUNIQUEOC! :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Maximus1959 said:


> Best post in this topic. If you are worried, tired, or pissed off about being beat. Step your game up and build something that people/judges cannot deny. Lot's of badd ass rides out there. Not everyone can win; especially in LA.


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JsKpKmWDWzg


----------



## Impalas 4ever




----------



## DIPN714

BRING UR A GAME;;OR DONT COMPLANE IF U DONT WIN


----------



## Impalas 4ever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## JOHN818

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:everyone that lost always complains guess what that means you need to step ur game up simple


Simple n to the point!!! What's up smiley It was cool talking to you homie. See you in a couple weeks homie...


----------



## Impalas 4ever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## LoOpY

Maximus1959 said:


> Best post in this topic. If you are worried, tired, or pissed off about being beat. Step your game up and build something that people/judges cannot deny. Lot's of badd ass rides out there. Not everyone can win; especially in LA.


 *well said:thumbsup:*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

JOHN818 said:


> Simple n to the point!!! What's up smiley It was cool talking to you homie. See you in a couple weeks homie...


like wise dog clean ass 60


----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## 63truspox

skan91 said:


> View attachment 671775
> 
> 2nd place street 60s convertible.... I'm happy with that ... Lots of nice rides


 :bowrofl:damm thats clean G .any pix of 1ST STREET 60S DROPTOP


----------



## bigjoe82

absolutely nothing to hide. here you go,


----------



## bigjoe82

Originally Posted by *nos1962*  GOOD SHOW BUT .NEED TO GET NEW JUDGING PUT CARS IN WRONG CATEGORY .:nono:








Originally Posted by *63truspox*  
Yea that's messed up bro. They put me under a category under mild custom when my car is street-no chrome undercarriage. that's some BS right there!











Originally Posted by *1960vert*  
I thought I was the only one that got screwed in the 60's. I lost to someone with a small steering wheel and no set up. Might as well be OG Class.











Originally Posted by *nos1962*  
YEA HOMES! I GOT 3RD WENT UP AGAINST A 63 FULL DISPLAY FULL CHROME SETUP FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, 2TONE INTERIOR AND HE GOT 1ST FOR STREET. THAT SHOULD BE SEMI-OR MILD CUSTOM NOT STREET.











Originally Posted by *ACCESSORYFREAK*  
I thought the same thing. I wonder what the judges definition of street was. Pretty soon your gonna have to have suicide hood and trunk for the street class. Oh well... just makes me step my game up.




HOW ABOUT ALL YOU POST PICTURES OF YOUR CARS. X2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

bigjoe82 said:


> absolutely nothing to hide. here you go,


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

bigjoe82 said:


> Originally Posted by *nos1962*  GOOD SHOW BUT .NEED TO GET NEW JUDGING PUT CARS IN WRONG CATEGORY .:nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *63truspox*
> Yea that's messed up bro. They put me under a category under mild custom when my car is street-no chrome undercarriage. that's some BS right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1960vert*
> I thought I was the only one that got screwed in the 60's. I lost to someone with a small steering wheel and no set up. Might as well be OG Class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nos1962*
> YEA HOMES! I GOT 3RD WENT UP AGAINST A 63 FULL DISPLAY FULL CHROME SETUP FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, 2TONE INTERIOR AND HE GOT 1ST FOR STREET. THAT SHOULD BE SEMI-OR MILD CUSTOM NOT STREET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACCESSORYFREAK*
> I thought the same thing. I wonder what the judges definition of street was. Pretty soon your gonna have to have suicide hood and trunk for the street class. Oh well... just makes me step my game up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW ABOUT ALL YOU POST PICTURES OF YOUR CARS. X2


*WHY ARE YOU YELLING? 
*
Dear mr. internet police,

Please scratch me off of your list as I have complied with the powers that be and posted my ride. I am sure you are a judge as there should be no reason why you would get involved in an incident that did not include you. If you are please know that I do appreciate you judging and it was a most excellent show but people are allowed to think differently (even in the lowrider world). Should you have any issues or concerns please contact me directly via pm, thank you. 

Sincerely,

A.Freak


----------



## bigjoe82

Hahaha, no internet police here…. I copied and pasted from couple pages back. no problem… you have a badass ride homie! I’m no Judge, I am the owner of the 63


----------



## CPT BOY

At the end of the day we all had a good time, regardless if we won or not, I know I did


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## CREEPIN

CPT BOY said:


> At the end of the day we all had a good time, regardless if we won or not, I know I did


 yup!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship:


CPT BOY said:


> At the end of the day we all had a good time, regardless if we won or not, I know I did


:werd:


----------



## REYXTC

Clean ass 63


----------



## pop roc

it was a blk 62 took first place street


----------



## 63truspox

:thumbsup:street cars


----------



## OMAR TRECE

CPT BOY said:


> At the end of the day we all had a good time, regardless if we won or not, I know I did



_*Very well said Brother-- To Date the best Show i've been to--*_


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:drama:


----------



## Impalas 4ever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## d1ulove2h8

CPT BOY said:


> At the end of the day we all had a good time, regardless if we won or not, I know I did


man george we know u had a good time, u were barely standing towards da end.... lol


----------



## 1960vert

63truspox said:


> View attachment 672287
> View attachment 672288
> View attachment 672289
> View attachment 672290
> View attachment 672291
> :thumbsup:street cars


 TTT


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE CC LOS ANGELES !!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE CC LOS ANGELES !!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE "LOS"


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE CC "LOS "


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE CC " LOS "


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE CC " LOS "


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:nono:


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## gema68

WAS JUST WONDER WHO GOT 1ST & 3RD IN 65 TO 69 SEMI CUSTOM


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316

*LA TIMES *HAD A GOODTIME


----------



## ai15316




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Dream On proving why he's one of the best! :thumbsup:_



DREAM ON said:


>





DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## En Sabah Nur

DREAM ON said:


> WE ARE NOT A CLUB AND WE DON'T FLY ANY CLUB NAME. WE FLY A SYMBOL THAT IS PART OF OUR PAST.


And which past is that? With all due respect, how is a pegasus, something centered around Greek mythology, part of your past? Or any of your "non-members'" past? 'Cause somehow I doubt that any of your "non-members" are even of greek heritage. Additionally, if you are not a car club & do not fly a club name, then why is it that in Cartoons' profile under "Car Club" it reads: The pegasUS LA? Did he not get the memo that you are not an official car club?


----------



## CREEPIN

The New Mexico Imperials had a great time in LA. Thanks to everyone for the great hospitality! Its was definantly the Show of Shows. Torres Family did a great job of making this show happen. The car club line ups were strong. You have to put this show as the must attend next year. Yup!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas

En Sabah Nur said:


> And which past is that? With all due respect, how is a pegasus, something centered around Greek mythology, part of your past? Or any of your "non-members'" past? 'Cause somehow I doubt that any of your "non-members" are even of greek heritage. Additionally, if you are not a car club & do not fly a club name, then why is it that in Cartoons' profile under "Car Club" it reads: The pegasUS LA? Did he not get the memo that you are not an official car club?


Sabah shut the fuck up , hahaha


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## En Sabah Nur

pancho pistolas said:


> Sabah shut the fuck up , hahaha


 Pancho Panochudo eat a dick , hahaha


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## 1960vert

bigjoe82 said:


> absolutely nothing to hide. here you go,


 so u got 1st with og moto in street conv.


----------



## 1960vert

:thumbsup:


El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## 1960vert

:biggrin:


mandoUniquesoc said:


>


----------



## meno97

:h5:THIS SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## DREAM ON

En Sabah Nur said:


> And which past is that? With all due respect, how is a pegasus, something centered around Greek mythology, part of your past? Or any of your "non-members'" past? 'Cause somehow I doubt that any of your "non-members" are even of greek heritage. Additionally, if you are not a car club & do not fly a club name, then why is it that in Cartoons' profile under "Car Club" it reads: The pegasUS LA? Did he not get the memo that you are not an official car club?


Lol NO CC


----------



## 1964rag

www.superiorscarclub.com had a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## wence




----------



## Johnny562

Maximus1959 said:


> Best post in this topic. If you are worried, tired, or pissed off about being beat. Step your game up and build something that people/judges cannot deny. Lot's of badd ass rides out there. Not everyone can win; especially in LA.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:



WTF is that on the right wearing a black something??? Dios mio!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619

StreetStyleL.A said:


> View attachment 672585
> 
> STREET STYLE CC " LOS "


 My old ride still lookin pretty... im glad a cool ass lil dude got her now


----------



## El Sureno 48

The Homie JoJo's (Viejitos ELA) video of the show......


----------



## speedyshowtime

thanx bro


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:worship:


----------



## ciscosfc

https://www.facebook.com/francisco....31364828787.1073741836.100000457874334&type=3

check out my album!


----------



## SergDog82

ciscosfc said:


> https://www.facebook.com/francisco....31364828787.1073741836.100000457874334&type=3
> 
> check out my album!


Post pics i dont have facebook lol...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ciscosfc

SergDog82 said:


> Post pics i dont have facebook lol...



haha! Ok give me some time


----------



## SergDog82

ciscosfc said:


> haha! Ok give me some time


Orale cool..


----------



## scrappin68

[/URL]


----------



## 67imp

:nicoderm::drama::yes::thumbsup: Nice !!!


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## ciscosfc

I'll post more later tonight.


----------



## rnaudin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sO2ex3MvQZ0


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL;;TOOK THE DPR HOP;;1ST PLACE


YES SIR


----------



## 67imp

scrappin68 said:


> [/URL]


Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 674514
> View attachment 674515
> View attachment 674516


:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY




----------



## RdnLow63

El Sureno 48 said:


> The Homie JoJo's (Viejitos ELA) video of the show......


tight video


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Robert =woody65=

uffin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

WHAT'S UP SAM GREAT SHOW SEE YOU NEXT YEAR:thumbsup: OR SOONER


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 674725
> View attachment 674726
> View attachment 674727
> View attachment 674728
> View attachment 674729
> View attachment 674730
> View attachment 674732
> View attachment 674733
> View attachment 674734
> View attachment 674735










:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## Sinatra

Che






k out the rest of the pics at http://cirkula.com/torres-empire-l-a-super-show/#!prettyPhoto


----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## ph19

B-RAY said:


> View attachment 670767


More Berdie love pics?


----------



## ph19

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :h5:


Wow


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Black '83

:thumbsup:


ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 676862
> View attachment 676863
> View attachment 676864
> View attachment 676865
> View attachment 676866


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 677050


daaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 677762
> View attachment 677763
> View attachment 677764
> View attachment 677765
> View attachment 677766
> View attachment 677767
> View attachment 677768
> View attachment 677774
> View attachment 677769










:angel:good to see ez impala


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congrats Sam! We're doing a 2 week feature of your show on our website! Firme job Carnal!:thumbsup:

Story: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_Photos: _
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html




_Club Unity! uffin:_


----------



## elchuco

Keeping The LowRider
Movement Alive
August 18th, 2013 
Custom Car Show & Concert 
In Pasadena Tejas @ The Pasadena Convention Center & FairGrounds


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Dusk til Dawn

StreetStyleL.A said:


> View attachment 672581
> 
> STREETSTYLE CC LOS ANGELES !!!


 Is this truck going to fresno or las vegas or woodland


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Does anyone know the date for this show 2014


----------



## blue jay

whens the 2014 show date....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

En Sabah Nur said:


> And which past is that? With all due respect, how is a pegasus, something centered around Greek mythology, part of your past? Or any of your "non-members'" past? 'Cause somehow I doubt that any of your "non-members" are even of greek heritage. Additionally, if you are not a car club & do not fly a club name, then why is it that in Cartoons' profile under "Car Club" it reads: The pegasUS LA? Did he not get the memo that you are not an official car club?


ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## blue jay

blue jay said:


> whens the 2014 show date....:thumbsup:


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Can't wait for the next show:yes:


----------



## lilo

Show looked pretty good. Pics and Rides are so Fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

uffin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

lilo said:


> Show looked pretty good. Pics and Rides are so Fine :thumbsup:


NEXT YEAR SUPER SUPER SHOW:run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIG LOUU said:


> NEXT YEAR SUPER SUPER SHOW:run:




_From Facebook..._


Thursday

10/17, 8:34am


*Lowriderstyle Carclub: *Great job homie! You know my President of the San Antonio Tx Chapter - Tony with orange El Camino. One day we're gonna make your LA Show! Iam featuring your Woodland Show on our website next week!










Thursday

10/17, 11:45am


*Sam Torres*: Next years show 7/13/14 la convention center

_Yeah Buddy! :thumbsup:_


----------



## BIG LOUU

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _From Facebook..._
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Thursday
> 
> 10/17, 8:34am
> :thumbsup:
> 
> *Lowriderstyle Carclub: *Great job homie! You know my President of the San Antonio Tx Chapter - Tony with orange El Camino. One day we're gonna make your LA Show! Iam featuring your Woodland Show on our website next week!
> 
> 
> :run::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday
> 
> 10/17, 11:45am
> 
> 
> *Sam Torres*: Next years show 7/13/14 la convention center
> 
> _Yeah Buddy! :thumbsup:_


:thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay

HEY SAM/TIM.... for 2014 LA SHOW get ICE CUBE n KID FROST up on stage,like old times.....:h5:


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## People's Choice

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT COMING SOON ABOUT THE SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay

People's Choice said:


> BIG ANNOUNCEMENT COMING SOON ABOUT THE SHOW:thumbsup:


Im ready to pre reg right now.. lol


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> BIG ANNOUNCEMENT COMING SOON ABOUT THE SHOW:thumbsup:


WHAT UP TIM:run:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> WHAT UP TIM:run:


WHAT UP BIG HOMIE!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> WHAT UP BIG HOMIE!!!!!:thumbsup:


WAITING ON THE SUPER SUPER SHOW THANK YOU AND THE TORRES FAM:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Now featured on our website!
“The Torres Empire Woodland Car Show” Featuring pics from “Ancheta Workshop”& “Sir Lexxx Photography”!_
_The only Lowrider Site that updates TWICE a month! On Friday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's , Car Show Flyers, more lowrider website links than any website and much more!
_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/
_


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> WAITING ON THE SUPER SUPER SHOW THANK YOU AND THE TORRES FAM:thumbsup:


No problem:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## 96tein

You guys should look at having the nor cal show back at the cow palace in sf rather than woodland. Might draw more attention. Just my two cents


----------



## People's Choice

96tein said:


> You guys should look at having the nor cal show back at the cow palace in sf rather than woodland. Might draw more attention. Just my two cents


Your two cents are very good cause we are looking at that:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

blue jay said:


> HEY SAM/TIM.... for 2014 LA SHOW get ICE CUBE n KID FROST up on stage,like old times.....:h5:


he'll yea :h5:


----------



## 96tein

People's Choice said:


> Your two cents are very good cause we are looking at that:thumbsup:


Cal expo in sac is also a great spot


----------



## sicsyder

anybody know the paint code on that blue 60????


----------

